# 08/12 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Thread on a Sunday already? Happy days 

looks like a good card


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I'd have Scorpio vs. Cody go to a time limit draw.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Erik. said:


> I'd have Scorpio vs. Cody go to a time limit draw.


I’d save a time-limit draw for someone with a little more upside. Scorpio Sky is what he is.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> I’d save a time-limit draw for someone with a little more upside. Scorpio Sky is what he is.


Its the only way I can see them spreading this out to All Out.

It wouldn't be the first time limit draw in AEW


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

No moxley though which might hurt them with the ratings, I know the Jericho vs oc feud feels a bit more legit than when they had their previous match but still wouldn't bank on them being able to draw for the show.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Has the makings of a good show.

I expect Cody vs. Sky to go to the 20 minute draw to get a rematch at All Out. If not, Cody wins and they set up Cody vs. Brodie at All Out. Either way, I expect a good one here.

Jericho and Cassidy's first match was pretty good so with no interference this time I expect them to go even farther this time.

Omega & Page vs. Jurassic Express should be good too even though right now it has no heat to it. It feels like they're having Omega & Page work with every team they can before they drop the titles at All Out to whomever.

And Bucks vs. Dark Order should be a fun little match too. If they want people to take DO seriously going forward after last week's win, I would have DO go over here.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Omega/Hangman vs Jurassic Express is to clear out the rankings so FTR gets the ALL OUT title shot. 

Jericho has to lose to Orange Cassidy here for their rubber match at ALL OUT me thinks. Jericho has nothing else in the works for the PPV otherwise. I still think Career vs Career would be a great stipulation for that match. 

I time limit draw makes sense for TNT Title - give away will be if it opens the show or not. If the match main events and they start the entrances and intros at 9:30 you know it's going to a draw. I'd like AEW to announce a bonus match that will air if the match ends early and there is still television time that will otherwise be available on social media after the show. This way you could suspend disbelief that the time placement means the match is going long while also advertising a match (or interview) that fans could hunt out on socials after the show. 

FTR I assume hosts the evnting and won't be wrestling. No Moxley or MJF is fine with me as I like the idea that not every top guy needs to be on every show. I would like to see MJF pick up a big singles win between now and ALL OUT though, and Moxley should probably have one Dynamite match before the PPV as well. Have Mox and MJF guest commentate each others match. Maybe something like Moxley vs Spears and MJF vs Eddie Kingston.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> I’d save a time-limit draw for someone with a little more upside. Scorpio Sky is what he is.


don’t you want SS to beat the most hated RHHHodes?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This show on paper has so much promise, that card is very exciting and has potential to be one of the best Dynamite shows yet.

As I’ve mentioned before though, consistency is key, past three weeks we’ve seen good show, average show, good show. This should be another good show, but with AEW’s inconsistencies I‘m not going to get ahead of myself.

Cody vs Scorpio Sky has the potential to be a banger, tag team appreciation night with those matches should be good too, Jericho vs OC will no doubt be mixed with comedy and seriousness.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Though in all seriousness:










I assume Jericho will have to self quarantine and this match is potentially off?

Imagine risking lives to watch Fozzy.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

What is everyones thoughts on AEW doing these sorta slightly themed gimmick weekly Dynamites ? I have mixed feelings but i mean its sorta important to do during Covid and reality is i think i like it because its forcing AEW to come up with many storyline creative ideas weather they work or not. Its good that AEW is trying different stuff and seeing what works. They almost always never continue with anything we bitch about. Dark Order seems to be the only one they consist on continuing


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Though in all seriousness:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He'll quarantine for S, M, T and then get tested Wednesday before the show - if he caught it it would show up in his system three and a half days after infection even if he's showing no symptoms. I'd be sorta pissed if I was Orange Cassidy though.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Erik. said:


> Though in all seriousness:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is going to be a really dumb question, but how recent was this? Yes, this was very stupid and didn't look like any kind of CV-19 precautions or protocols were in place or being adhered to. Though I guess as long as he tests negative twice on Wednesday, the match will still happen. That's quite the gamble though.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Though in all seriousness:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This upcoming show is live isn’t it? And I think this just last night.

Whether from a Jericho’s perspective or the fan’s perspective, this was so stupid.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

As for the show itself, it looks like it could be another good one. I have no doubt that the matches will deliver, but by the end of the night we could be feeling "all tag-teamed out". I would think that Cody vs Sky opens the show and then closes with Jericho vs Cassidy, while having all the tag-team matches in between.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

If Scorpio Sky is the plan for All Out, then the TNT title is boring as hell and might as well just keep it on Cody forever as the title is meaningless.

Scorpio Sky might be the most vanilla character on the show outside of Chuck Taylor and Colt Cabana. Yes, Marko Stunt and Cassidy have more character.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> don’t you want SS to beat the most hated RHHHodes?


I hate Cody rHHHodes, but I don’t hate AEW so much that I’d want a Scorpio Sky push. He’s boring as hell and killed the tag team division out the gate. He and Frankie has good matches, but they were a ratings killer as no one really cared.

If Archer wasn’t buried and made to look like a punk bitch for staying as far from Cody as possible, then he’d be the perfect opponent for All Out. But alas...


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Though in all seriousness:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When was this?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Aedubya said:


> When was this?


Last night.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

TNT match will go either 2 ways;

i) It'll finish with Brodie & the Dark Order interfering and hammering the 2 (then 5 when Cardona/Kaz/CD try for the save) setting up
Cody v Sky v Lee 3way for TNT title at ALL OUT & feuds for Cardona/Kaz/CD v the other Dark Order members on the Dynamites leading to AO - maybe even Cardona v a returning 10 at AO (he looked excellent before his 'injury')
Lee may even abduct the title again - revealing it as new & improved lol

Or
ii) Archer interferes hammering the 2 (3 when Cardona comes down for the save but then he is finally outnumbered by Kaz/CD leading to him retreating)
Setting up
Cody v Sky rematch & Archer v Cardona at the PPV with Archer v Sky , CD or Kaz on Dynamites leading to ALL OUT


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


>


I haven’t liked a thing matt hardy has done since coming to AEW but I have to give credit where it is due, he took that chair shot like a fucking man.

Fair-play to him for continuing with the scene and selling the table spot too. What I thought was going to be a boring feud has now become a real stakes. 
If Matt can stay like this version of himself and put over Sammy in the end then I think I’ll forgive the broken bullshit.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


>


I thought he was blading, but that was a legit bust up. He fully caught him with the side of the chair. Single-chair-to.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

I think Sky should win this and then Cody wins the next two. I wish there would be less 0-100% booking and there would be more occassional upsets. That's why I think even though a time limit draw would work I think a win would be more interesting

I think Jericho should no show and OC should win by forfeit because of the potentially C19 risk from the fozzy show. OC has to win to continue their feud. The thing is OC hasn't been booked strong enough, his biggest win is against Jimmy Havoc. The win has to be dirty as hell. Botched interference? Maybe it could be a draw. Maybe Jericho could cheat and that could lead to the rematch. Maybe Jericho could win and say OC yeah I beat you in singles two times but I want to beat you so bad that I'll beat you a third time. I don't know, I don't like the booking here. OC should've been booked stronger leading up to this.

YB versus DO could go either way potentially a lot of storyline stuff here.

The tag team championship match is pretty predictable but should have storyline stuff to be interesting.

And there are injuries like on every show. AEW needs to do a better job of protecting the wrestlers.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I like Sky, but he cant go over here.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Looking like another strong show. It feels good to actually look forward to pro wrestling on a weekly basis again.

-Cody vs Sky should end in a time limit draw as others have said. Keeps Sky strong. Should be a great match. Sky is awesome but he's missing something. The guy still comes off as too generic for me. I don't know what kind of character they give him, but knowing AEW, they will find the fix like they did with Hangman and Britt Baker.

-Jurassic Express vs Omega/Page should be good. After this, the only opponents left for Omega/Page are FTR, which is gonna be an absolute banger at All Out. Can they surpass the Bucks vs Omega/Page match though at Revolution? That's gonna be a tough match to beat.

-Jericho vs OC should be good. Their first match was ***3/4, hopefully they can put on a 4 star match this time. OC probably wins here. Seeing as Best Friends are feuding with Santana/Ortiz, I'm assuming the big blowoff match happens at All Out to end it. Jericho, Santana, and Ortiz vs OC and Best Friends in a gimmick match. Too late to build anything else. Just do a big NO DQ match and have IC win the feud at the end with Jericho getting the final pin on OC.

-Bucks vs Dark Order should be decent. Stu and Uno are not bad in the ring and the Bucks always deliver even though they are a little overly flippy. Bucks to win here I think.

-All the legends showing up for tag team appreciation night should be fun. This will further develop the Horsemen situation and build FTR's character development. Looking forward to it.

Mox isn't advertised yet but he will definitely have something going with MJF after everything that happened in the Darby/Mox match. I would save the MJF/Wardlow match for the go-home show before the PPV. Just getting Moxley's first promo on MJF this week is fine by me.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

ElTerrible said:


> I thought he was blading, but that was a legit bust up. He fully caught him with the side of the chair. Single-chair-to.


That shit would have hurt like a motherfucker.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

This looks like a great show, but after the train wreck that was 7/22, and that had a loaded card, I'm cautiously optimistic.

Honestly, I'd prefer if they tape all their shows because the taped shows have been so much better, we are in a pandemic, you're dealing with disadvantages, get an advantage by having the option to make the show better after.

Scorpio should either win, go to a time limit draw, or Cody wins by more nefarious means then usual.

Hope Mox and MJF further their storyline, we've got 5 more Dynamites till All Out, so still a ton of time.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So is AEW a sloppy shop if Jericho is allowed to work? Or was this taped last week?


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

This card looks rough. Hopefully the world title feud will be given plenty of time so they can save this episode.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Aedubya said:


> TNT match will go either 2 ways;
> 
> i) It'll finish with Brodie & the Dark Order interfering and hammering the 2 (then 5 when Cardona/Kaz/CD try for the save) setting up
> Cody v Sky v Lee 3way for TNT title at ALL OUT & feuds for Cardona/Kaz/CD v the other Dark Order members on the Dynamites leading to AO - maybe even Cardona v a returning 10 at AO (he looked excellent before his 'injury')
> ...


Thanks, but after reading that, I'm going to actually watch what happens instead.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

bdon said:


> If Scorpio Sky is the plan for All Out, then the TNT title is boring as hell and might as well just keep it on Cody forever as the title is meaningless.
> 
> Scorpio Sky might be the most vanilla character on the show outside of Chuck Taylor and Colt Cabana. Yes, Marko Stunt and Cassidy have more character.


Did you see his promo on Dark last week? It got me more interested in him






Sky going 20min with Cody would have more meaning if Cody wasn't already going 15min with everyone


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Cody/Sky seems interesting. I'll try to watch live simply because of the Rock and Roll Express.

Out of curiosity why has AEW booked the RNR Express if they dislike the 50+ demographic?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Cody setting himself up for a (kayfabe) fall

Sky might be the lynchpin to the whole 4HM deal


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292556217706061826


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292265629601366017
This segment has to be crashed right? Assuming they're all in the ring together - Midnight Express Rock n' Roll Express, Brain Busters and FTR, if there was an outside attack - Gibson and Morton can still bump so the attackers take out FTR then attack RnR Express and then turns their sights on Arn and Tully which causes Cody and Spears to come protect their respective managers, Cash and Dax start fighting back as well and what do we have here - Cody, FTR and Spears all fighting together and standing tall at the end, before FTR quickly beg out of the moment to check on RnR Express. 

Now only group that could do this would be Dark Order at this juncture. It's too bad Pac wasn't around as that would be a helluva spot for Death Triangle to pull off.

EDIT - Yes, I suck. I was calling RnR Express the Midnight Express. Has been corrected....


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292265629601366017
> This segment has to be crashed right? Assuming they're all in the ring together - Midnight Express, Brain Busters and FTR, if there was an outside attack - Gibson and Morton can still bump so the attackers take out FTR then attack Midnight Express and then turns their sights on Arn and Tully which causes Cody and Spears to come protect their respective managers, Cash and Dax start fighting back as well and what do we have here - Cody, FTR and Spears all fighting together and standing tall at the end, before FTR quickly beg out of the moment to check on Midnight Express.
> 
> Now only group that could do this would be Dark Order at this juncture. It's too bad Pac wasn't around as that would be a helluva spot for Death Triangle to pull off.


VERY good points

Death Triangle would have been perfect / but Dark Order will do

as that might bring out Hangman too - further teasing ’who is the 4th man’

would also be interesting to see how Cody and Spears react to each other for the first time again


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

I also think that Cody and Scorpio Sky should have a best of 3 series. Make the matches competitive to elevate Sky a bit but have Cody win 2-1 and retain the belt.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

If Jericho's selfish stupidity makes the OC match not happen, it would be one of the greatest face turns in wrestling history.

Looks like a mostly hot show other than that but I hope they do not waste the legends segment on the Dark Order.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Should be a good one.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Assuming ALL OUT will be Allin vs Starks so Allin can get a friggin win, and Starks gets the rub from being on ALL OUT, what does Cage do? Cage and his FTW title is featured on ALL OUT promotional art along with all other current champions. Cage needs a win here as well - who would be a good fit? I don't think they'd put Kingston on a PPV yet and getting another title shot seems a bit much (even if it is unsanctioned Taz title). Archer would be interesting but both he and Cage need a win out of their next big match. Scorpio Sky might work if he loses to Cody and there is no TNT Title match at ALL OUT for him. Maybe Pentagon or Fenix?


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Cody/Sky seems interesting. I'll try to watch live simply because of the Rock and Roll Express.
> 
> Out of curiosity why has AEW booked the RNR Express if they dislike the 50+ demographic?


What makes you think AEW dislikes older audiences? 

The company has always made an effort to appeal to older fans or at least honor wrestling legends. The Rock & Roll Express, DDP, Bret Hart, Jimmy Valiant, Austin Idol, Missy Hyatt, Medusa and others have all appeared in AEW. Plus, there’s Arn, Tully and Jake. 

That’s one of the things I enjoy about AEW.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Thoughts on how the card could look:
Q1: TNT title match- Sky wins.
Q2: Mox gives a promo on MJF, MJF comes out, and Archer comes out to challenge MJF's contendership. It turns into a brawl.
Backstage, Jericho berates PnP.
Q3: Shida and Swole vs TBD and Reba (10 min).
Outside, Best Friends arrive in a Delorean or Batmobile (something rock n f'n roll).
Tenay says that the main event will be Mox and Archer vs Maxlow.
In the locker, Cody is alone and in contemplation. We hear the music of FTR as their entrance begins ahead of the tag title match.
Q4: Tag title match (10 min).
After the match, FTR issue their challenge for the titles.
Backstage, PnP are licking their wounds when an unseen group steps into the room.

Q5: Jericho vs OC- Cassidy wins.
Pentagon comes out and drops Jericho after the match. PnP come to the ring, but they turn on Jericho and side with Pentagon. They beat up both Jericho and OC before Best Friends come out for the save.
Q6: Taz announces an open challenge at All Out against Cage for the FTW championship. Starks gives a promo on Allin and the skateboard garbage, and he challenges Allin to a cage match at All Out.
Q7: Bucks vs Dork Order (8 min)- Bucks destroy some asses, and Brodie Lee attacks the Smash Bros after their loss.
We get a video recap of Hardy and Sammy last week and of Hardy's stitches.
Main event entrances happen before the break.
Q8: Mox and Archer vs MJF and Wardlow.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Anyone else feeling like there will be some more 4hm teasing with FTR hosting the themed night and Tully and Arn are set to make appearances?

I'd have Tully and Arn assault the Rocknroll express,grab the mic and talk about being ruthless to be the best.

I forgot it was tag team appreciation night I'm looking forward to this looks like a solid card.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Cody setting himself up for a (kayfabe) fall
> 
> Sky might be the lynchpin to the whole 4HM deal
> 
> ...


Cody, bro, you fucking suck bell to bell. I hate that goddamn phrase every fucking time he says it.

Reminds of Dusty Rhodes trying to book Rick Steiner over Flair in 5 mins for the world title. Rhodes Clan full of a bunch of self-serving pricks.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

bdon said:


> Cody, bro, you fucking suck bell to bell. I hate that goddamn phrase every fucking time he says it.
> 
> Reminds of Dusty Rhodes trying to book Rick Steiner over Flair in 5 mins for the world title. Rhodes Clan full of a bunch of self-serving pricks.


You suck 

War cody!!!!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Pretty sure this is already taped because they put on the graphics when the show is live


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This will be the first time that i wont be watching Dynamite live. I will have to see friday...sad times!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Jericho vs Orange Cassidy match has Inner Circle and Best Friends banned from ringside. Perfect time for a mercenary to reappear? Only this time OC got to him first and paid more...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

If OC wins, it'll be a fluke roll up at least.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> If OC wins, it'll be a fluke roll up at least.


Really think it's just going to be 100% clean with a superman punch. Honestly, I think it's the right move.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> Really think it's just going to be 100% clean with a superman punch. Honestly, I think it's the right move.


It could be, just wish we had crowds to really justify it


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

If it's a Superman Sucker Punch while Jericho is distracted by a failed outside interference attempt - I could live with that. This has to be leading to a blow off match at ALL OUT between the two and Career vs Career is the way to go. Jericho wins with Lion Tamer, Orange Cassidy "retires" to his role as sidekick to Best Friends while a mysterious masked wrestler appears to allow Cassidy to wrestle all out like he can. Only Jericho cares that it "could be" Orange and thus is out on a mission to unmask him always to no avail.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> Really think it's just going to be 100% clean with a superman punch. Honestly, I think it's the right move.


They guys biggest win is against Jimmy friggin Havoc. How do you go from that to beating Chris Jericho?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

JBLGOAT said:


> They guys biggest win is against Jimmy friggin Havoc. How do you go from that to beating Chris Jericho?


When you get rid of pesky things like logic and physics.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> When you get rid of pesky things like logic and physics.


TBH an athletic guy in his 20s would probably beat a fat 49-year old 9 times out of 10 IRL even with a weight disadvantage. I mean if we're just talking about realism.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Maybe we are underestimating the plan for this Jericho v OC rematch. This would be the ideal time for Tyson to return.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> TBH an athletic guy in his 20s would probably beat a fat 49-year old 9 times out of 10 IRL even with a weight disadvantage. I mean if we're just talking about realism.


Yes, your average non-trained guy would. But we are not talking about two guys on the street. We are talking about combat sports. A trained 20 something featherweight is not going to beat a trained heavyweight in most instances. You throw some of that out in kayfabe but if you start to throw too much out, it just becomes silly. Especially when it involves the only true top star you have in your company.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

The rating of this show is going to be interesting, history says that the 18-49 audience really likes OC, while 50+ hates him, if the viewership is down, but 18-49 is up, that would explain a lot.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Wouldn't mind a Scorpio Sky win on Weds.


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

Y.2.J said:


> Wouldn't mind a Scorpio Sky win on Weds.


Scorpio Sky will almost certainly lose vs. Cody either in just one singles match or a best of 3 falls series. He will probably take Cody to the limit but I don't think that AEW sees Sky as the one to take the belt off of Cody. Sky needs to be built back up a bit first on Dynamite imo to be seen as a credible contender. He was mostly relegated to Dark for whatever reason for the past several months.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

sjm76 said:


> Scorpio Sky will almost certainly lose vs. Cody either in just one singles match or a best of 3 falls series. He will probably take Cody to the limit but I don't think that AEW sees Sky as the one to take the belt off of Cody. Sky needs to be built back up a bit first on Dynamite imo to be seen as a credible contender. He was mostly relegated to Dark for whatever reason for the past several months.


I think a time limit draw makes the most sense. Builds Scorpio as the legit contender and sets up a larger clash at the PPV with a proper build. But it would be face vs face...except I forgot for a second Cody recently said he is neither...somehow.


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> I think a time limit draw makes the most sense. Builds Scorpio as the legit contender and sets up a larger clash at the PPV with a proper build. But it would be face vs face...except I forgot for a second Cody recently said he is neither...somehow.


I think that a best of 3 series would be even better to elevate Sky. Cody would go over 2-1 but I think that would really help Sky.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

sjm76 said:


> Scorpio Sky will almost certainly lose vs. Cody either in just one singles match or a best of 3 falls series. He will probably take Cody to the limit but I don't think that AEW sees Sky as the one to take the belt off of Cody. Sky needs to be built back up a bit first on Dynamite imo to be seen as a credible contender. He was mostly relegated to Dark for whatever reason for the past several months.


I hope it does end up as a best of 3 or is left open ended somehow, mainly because taking Cody to the limit means next to nothing right now.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

sjm76 said:


> I think that a best of 3 series would be even better to elevate Sky. Cody would go over 2-1 but I think that would really help Sky.


It might, but they are not going to have time for 2/3 falls Wednesday. No single fall will ever be short in AEW heh.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> I hope it does end up as a best of 3 or is left open ended somehow, mainly because taking Cody to the limit means next to nothing right now.


That is very true too.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

They’re really playing this ‘Cody’s Hubris’ thing up now


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292882109032550400


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

For Scorpio match, I'd personally like him to win, I think they should take the match to like 19:56, tease the draw, but Scorpio gets the win at the end.

They can continue the program after that, but Scorpio is legit, and he shouldn't be losing here, unless it's by overly nefarious means by Cody.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I don't necessarily know if I see Sky ready to be TNT Champion yet.

Yes, the guy is talented and I have no problem with him being Cody's greatest threat yet. But I haven't seen enough of the guy for me to say he could carry the title as well as Cody has. And not that every Cody TNT match has been perfect, but he has set a standard with his nearly weekly title defenses. The title right now is the Cody title. That's what it's established as. A title that Cody uses to prove himself every week and a way to have one of their top stars get TV every week.

If the "defend every week" gimmick is kept no matter who the champion is, I don't know if I see them putting as much focus into that belt if it's Sky holding the belt instead of Cody. And while Sky can go in the ring, I've yet to seen him do it at a consistent main event level. His one big test against Jericho last year didn't do much to convince he's the man for that role.

But to play devil's advocate, eventually that title has to be more than the "Cody belt." Cody being the 1st champion is a good way to establish the championship right out of the gate, but who the person is to beat him has to handled with care as well. And as of right now, Sky would feel like a good step down from Cody in terms of importance.

I feel like right now, it's just too soon for him to lose that title. I would do a draw with Cody though to test the waters. And if Sky impresses enough, maybe then put the title on him. But right now I'd rather see the title on one of Cody's rivals like Archer, Darby, or even MJF if he fails to beat Mox.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Cody cheating to win late, edging to the dark side, would make some storyline sense as well. Then you have Arn defend it in coaches corner - it's only illegal if you get caught. Just something like grabbing the ropes to keep leverage for a pin attempt.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Cody beating Sky by Arn interference and Sky getting on the mic and calling him out for it, might be the way to go

then Cody dodges him, fighting cans, until he faces Sky again at All Out


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Cody beating Sky by Arn interference and Sky getting on the mic and calling him out for it, might be the way to go
> 
> then Cody dodges him, fighting cans, until he faces Sky again at All Out


Because if there's anything AEW needs it's more matches where a top star is competitive with cans.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Because if there's anything AEW needs it's more matches where a top star is competitive with cans.


you’re really ignoring the fundamental of the story i proposed there

he fights cans while avoiding Sky. Ie> the loss was so narrow, he’s shook and now Sky is dogging him for a rematch

sets up the eventual proper turn nicely while also playing into Cody’s hubris. Imagine Cody doing the ‘I appreciate my opponent, and hug them and hold up their hands afterward’ bit while fighting cans and avoiding Sky

c’mon man - you supposed to be a legit or fantasy booker - that is prime story stuff


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> It might, but they are not going to have time for 2/3 falls Wednesday. No single fall will ever be short in AEW heh.


Who the fuck wants to see Cody wrestle for 30 minutes!?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Who the fuck wants to see Cody wrestle for 30 minutes!?


plus commercials!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Who the fuck wants to see Cody wrestle for 30 minutes!?


🙋‍♂️ as if you have to ask


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 🙋‍♂️ as if you have to ask


You’ll regret it around the 12-15 minute mark. Cody is not Omega. He needs to accept who he is and what he is And who and what he is not. His matches always take a nosedive when he tries to overdo it.

But it WOULD be fitting for him to pull a Dusty to Omega’s Flair by showing his jealousy and trying to disprove the myth.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you’re really ignoring the fundamental of the story i proposed there
> 
> he fights cans while avoiding Sky. Ie> the loss was so narrow, he’s shook and now Sky is dogging him for a rematch
> 
> ...


I get the story I just unfortunately don't think it's very good. Nothing against you, just one mans opinion.

If Cody is going to fight cans and avoid legitimate competitors he needs to beat the cans and beat them well. We all know AEW would book him against a can for like 12 minutes which makes the can not a can.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I kinda wish this Scorpio Sky storyline took place on Dynamite instead of Dark. Makes me feel like he's gonna lose to Cody and then back to Dark


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> *I get the story I just unfortunately don't think it's very good. Nothing against you, just one mans opinion.*
> 
> If Cody is going to fight cans and avoid legitimate competitors he needs to beat the cans and beat them well. We all know AEW would book him against a can for like 12 minutes which makes the can not a can.


Lol, no stress


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

Lmao, I can't stop laughing at the 'Cody rHHHodes' nickname. Did you come up with that @bdon ? Love it lol. 

On paper the show doesn't look TOO bad. Last week was halfway decent except for the mostly negative "debate" so I'll give it another shot this week.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

BigCy said:


> Lmao, I can't stop laughing at the 'Cody rHHHodes' nickname. Did you come up with that @bdon ? Love it lol.
> 
> On paper the show doesn't look TOO bad. Last week was halfway decent except for the mostly negative "debate" so I'll give it another shot this week.


Thats definitely a @bdon trademarked name lol


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Yes, your average non-trained guy would. But we are not talking about two guys on the street. We are talking about combat sports. A trained 20 something featherweight is not going to beat a trained heavyweight in most instances. You throw some of that out in kayfabe but if you start to throw too much out, it just becomes silly. Especially when it involves the only true top star you have in your company.


No you're not

Pro wrestling isn't combat sports these guys aren't trained to fight that was hilarious.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> No you're not
> 
> Pro wrestling isn't combat sports these guys aren't trained to fight that was hilarious.


What part of simulated combat is not clear? If you want it to be fake AND look fake, make a new thing. Stop calling it wrestling.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

BigCy said:


> Lmao, I can't stop laughing at the 'Cody rHHHodes' nickname. Did you come up with that @bdon ? Love it lol.
> 
> On paper the show doesn't look TOO bad. Last week was halfway decent except for the mostly negative "debate" so I'll give it another shot this week.


Thanks man. Haha


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Mike Tysons boxing return pushed back to November for unknown reason. Free to do All In in september maybe? Or still too close to the big boxing fight?


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

sim8 said:


> Mike Tysons boxing return pushed back to November for unknown reason. Free to do All In in september maybe? Or still too close to the big boxing fight?


54 year old Mike Tyson won't get in a wrestling ring that close before a boxing match. He wouldn't risk the huge payday.

Maybe he'll make an appearance, but there certainly won't be a match involving him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I really hate the "let's drag out old people" thing WWE and AEW love to do. Hopefully someone fucks them up.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Finished TNT title will be revealed tomorrow.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Finished TNT title will be revealed tomorrow.


Nice hopefully there’s gold on it


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Cody is a great talker

not ‘wrestling’ talker - just in general / when he speaks you want to listen


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> Finished TNT title will be revealed tomorrow.


He thinks way, way too highly of himself. I can’t stand this notion he has of himself being the hardest worker.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So is the gold the new look of it? Instead of silver?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> View attachment 89785
> 
> 
> So is the gold the new look of it? Instead of silver?


lol what ? there is not a ounce of gold in this photo or the video


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

you must be hyped for the new prize lol @*RapShepard*


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Bucks v Evil Order to steal the show
They served up some classics in the indies over the years and will want to eclipse that


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I was thinking shorter matches this week, more matches and more story segments/interviews. They need to build All Out instead of broadcasting All Out on TNT. Only the TNT title match and Jericho/OC should go more than 10 minutes this week. If they let these tag matches drag out, the main attractions won't feel as special. TV matches need to be shorter outside the main events. You can have either five long matches or you can have seven short matches/segments and a 20 min main event that feels like the biggest match of the night.
The long matches are part of the reason that the show is falling short on variety of demographics most weeks. The women get under 10 minutes of television most of the time. They can increase the feminine presence on the show by 600 percent by putting Baker on commentary during the first hour.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> If you want it to be fake AND look fake, make a new thing. Stop calling it wrestling.


Fuck yeah, quote of the year and sums everything up perfectly. I am going to point to this line anytime someone goes "Hurr durr wrasslin fakerz"



Mister Sinister said:


> I was thinking shorter matches this week, more matches and more story segments/interviews. They need to build All Out instead of broadcasting All Out on TNT. Only the TNT title match and Jericho/OC should go more than 10 minutes this week. If they let these tag matches drag out, the main attractions won't feel as special. TV matches need to be shorter outside the main events. You can have either five long matches or you can have seven short matches/segments and a 20 min main event that feels like the biggest match of the night.
> The long matches are part of the reason that the show is falling short on variety of demographics most weeks. The women get under 10 minutes of television most of the time. They can increase the feminine presence on the show by 600 percent by putting Baker on commentary during the first hour.


You know this, I know this, majority of the people here know this but they will book all matches 10 minutes plus like always.

Britt Baker on commentary? Strong pass. She tries to be funny almost as much as Jericho.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Any word yet on when Pac is returning? If I'm not imagining it, they had a video package for him at Double or Nothing but he still isn't back.

Piers Morgan managed to fly to America, why can't Pac?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Any word yet on when Pac is returning? If I'm not imagining it, they had a video package for him at Double or Nothing but he still isn't back.
> 
> Piers Morgan managed to fly to America, why can't Pac?


Pretty sure PAC lives in England so it probably isn't sustainable travelling to America, quarantining for 2 weeks, doing a show and then going back home, quarantining for 2 weeks, rinse repeat. 

Because that's what he was doing before COVID, I believe.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Pretty sure PAC lives in England so it probably isn't sustainable travelling to America, quarantining for 2 weeks, doing a show and then going back home, quarantining for 2 weeks, rinse repeat.
> 
> Because that's what he was doing before COVID, I believe.


is there mandatory quarantine in the US?

its been removed here, no?


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

PAC lives in my hometown of Newcastle-upon-Tyne, he is born and bred from here, 

Tonight's card looks stacked, I wonder if Cash will be limping to the ring tonight lol, really hope there is a change of the TNT champion as cody has a cheek saying triple h has nepotism problems as his record stinks of the word! 

Only time will tell, can't wait for later on!!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

@bdon bro you get post of the year, if there were still awarss on here at the end of the year, I think you would of won for that post haha, trademark it!!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> is there mandatory quarantine in the US?
> 
> its been removed here, no?


Point still stands about the UK though - where you have to quarantine upon arrival, no?

He lives in the UK and everytime he appeared in AEW - he would travel from the UK and then go back when done. All of his promos etc. were done in the UK and when needed he'd fly out. You can see why he took the deal!

I believe he WAS looking at purchasing a property in the US though before the whole pandemic so maybe he will look into that in the future.

But you can see why he they haven't got him back yet - it's pointless in the sense that nothing can really be done without PAC coming in and out every 4 or so weeks, which makes his life in the UK shit having to quarantine every time.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Finished TNT title will be revealed tomorrow.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Point still stands about the UK though - where you have to quarantine upon arrival, no?
> 
> He lives in the UK and everytime he appeared in AEW - he would travel from the UK and then go back when done. All of his promos etc. were done in the UK and when needed he'd fly out. You can see why he took the deal!
> 
> ...


hey, no - that’s my point

they removed the mandatory quarantine in the UK

you can come and go as you please

unless they have it ‘live’ on a country by country basis?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

This is the least amount of matches going into a Dynamite in a long time, either this is going to be an angle heavy show, or we are getting some long matches.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So it's a whole new belt and not just adding gold detailing given he had the old belt with him so it's not off in the shop somewhere. So there is hope it could be way different, other than the red leather which is likley a constant (I'd prefer a deeper red ideally).


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So it's a whole new belt and not just adding gold detailing given he had the old belt with him so it's not off in the shop somewhere. So there is hope it could be way different, other than the red leather which is likley a constant (I'd prefer a deeper red ideally).



Its vert odd that this entire time they have mixed stories saying the current bult is the belt but will be getting updates.Then he said it will only be nickle. Now it appears they indeed do have a new different belt.

All that time they never mentioned that was not the belt.Always made it clear that was the belt but it was just not done. So its very clear like others said they lied and got a new belt made because of negative backlash


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> hey, no - that’s my point
> 
> they removed the mandatory quarantine in the UK
> 
> ...


Yeah, by my understanding it goes by a country to country basis. For example if you travel from most European countries to the UK bar Spain and Portugal (and possibly a few smaller countries I've forgotten) you don't have to go into quarantine since most of Europe seems to have it under control. As for America, I'm going to presume they're on the quarantine list since they're still getting a lot of cases.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

taker1986 said:


> Yeah, by my understanding it goes by a country to country basis. For example if you travel from most European countries to the UK bar Spain and Portugal (and possibly a few smaller countries I've forgotten) you don't have to go into quarantine since most of Europe seems to have it under control. As for America, I'm going to presume they're on the quarantine list since they're still getting a lot of cases.


Ah, understood


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293516744775143425
That'll please you @shandcraig


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> Bucks v Evil Order to steal the show
> They served up some classics in the indies over the years and will want to eclipse that


It will definitely be a match where fans will either mark out for it or hate it and label it as typical indy trash.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Scorpio Sky needs the title win here tonight and same goes for Dark Order, they need the win as they have been losing way too much.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Anyone else infavour of wanting to see both the tag titles and TNT title change hands tonight, aew could do with an air of unpredictability when they book title matches on dynamite.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Unpredictability is a crutch. No reason for Omega/Hangman to lose titles to Jurassic Express. Omega/Hangman vs FTR at ALL OUT is the story we're being told. 

Cody _could_ lose, but I doubt it. He does need to set up his multi-layered blood feud for ALL OUT pretty damn soon so something will happen in this match. He's not simply going to have a open challenge match at ALL OUT and including tonight's show there is four Dynamite's before the PPV. I could see s shocking loss tonight and a quick return match at ALL OUT where Cody would get the title back. He's talking a bit arrogantly lately, I think they're setting him up to be over-confident and caught unprepared. Return match in four weeks would have him focused and ready and thus recaptures it, albeit after another hard fought match to not bury Sky completely. 

It's strange that Cody name-dropped Hammerstone in the video with Schiavone posted above. AFAIK Alex Hammerstone re-signed longer term with MLW recently. Maybe Cody is just unaware.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> What part of simulated combat is not clear? If you want it to be fake AND look fake, make a new thing. Stop calling it wrestling.


Lmao but you are describing it like they are actual trained fighters.....not the case.

They are actors who throw mostly fake timed strikes.....you were saying sure 2 untrained guys on the streets the little guy might win but its different because in pro wrestling they are trained in combat sports LMFAO.They are not doing combat sports training.....and in pro wrestling the small guys can win just as easily too.

I can get what you're saying with not wanting it to look fake but you can't honestly believe they are trained combat sports athletes......can you?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

The way Cody says "He will last 4-5 minutes", I think they are going for a time limit draw here. 

I have been waiting for the Tag team appreciation night. I am hoping for an Omega FTR clash here... major.. minor.. something... anything to further the storyline.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

zkorejo said:


> The way Cody says "He will last 4-5 minutes", I think they are going for a time limit draw here.
> 
> I have been waiting for the Tag team appreciation night. I am hoping for an Omega FTR clash here... major.. minor.. something... anything to further the storyline.


Yeah, add to the fact it's only 4 matches, think we are in for some long ones.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293516744775143425
> That'll please you @shandcraig



Lol so they lied.oh well it brought us a new belt. There was no reason the tnt logo had to a black because the network logo is black


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Lmao but you are describing it like they are actual trained fighters.....not the case.
> 
> They are actors who throw mostly fake timed strikes.....you were saying sure 2 untrained guys on the streets the little guy might win but its different because in pro wrestling they are trained in combat sports LMFAO.They are not doing combat sports training.....and in pro wrestling the small guys can win just as easily too.
> 
> I can get what you're saying with not wanting it to look fake but you can't honestly believe they are trained combat sports athletes......can you?


I am not saying they are all actually trained in combat sports, but they are portraying people that are. Would you say "Oh Bruce Willis has no chance against those German terrorists, he is just an actor!" No, of course not.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

If sky wins tonight he will get backlash that its just aew being political correct. Hes hardly talked about compared to half the roster


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> I am not saying they are all actually trained in combat sports, but they are portraying people that are. Would you say "Oh Bruce Willis has no chance against those German terrorists, he is just an actor!" No, of course not.


Would you say ‘those 3 ninja kids shouldn’t be beating all those grown-ups, my immersion!’ ?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I definitely wouldn’t put Scorpio Sky over tonight, seems like people want it to happen though. Time limit draw or Archer interference would be good. I’m down for Archer vs Sky vs Cody going into All Out.

Then we can have Sky feud with new champ Archer as SCU gets killed trying to help him over the weeks.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Would you say ‘those 3 ninja kids shouldn’t be beating all those grown-ups, my immersion!’ ?
> 
> View attachment 89814


As I have argued many times, I am fine with whatever rules a certain universe sets for itself as long as it obeys those rules. If a company wants to create a universe where small children can beat fully grown adults, call it something new other than professional wrestling. That is all I am asking.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> As I have argued many times, I am fine with whatever rules a certain universe sets for itself as long as it obeys those rules. If a company wants to create a universe where small children can beat fully grown adults, call it something new other than professional wrestling. That is all I am asking.


No


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> No


OK, but then you get an inconsistent schizophrenic product that annoys everyone at some point to some degree. The three ninjas can beat adults in their universe, but if they show up on Titan and start beating Thanos we have a problem.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

They are going to push the people that draw, regardless of what people's ideal kind of wrestling is.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> OK, but then you get an inconsistent schizophrenic product that annoys everyone at some point to some degree. The three ninjas can beat adults in their universe, but if they show up on Titan and start beating Thanos we have a problem.


..... do they have some of the infinity stones?

because that can fit


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> Yeah, add to the fact it's only 4 matches, think we are in for some long ones.


Yes probably.. or we could also have more promos this week.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ..... do they have some of the infinity stones?
> 
> because that can fit


Mere humans cannot hold an infinity stone and live, duh!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

The appeal of Orange Cassidy is the fact that it goes against all normal logic, you personally might not like the fact that it causes in inconsistency in the product, but it's because of that inconsistency he is so popular.

It's different, it's unique, and we need more stuff like that in Wrestling, or else it's going to remain an archaic product that can't capture the attention of a younger audience.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

If Cassidy wins, this place will be a mess. And Cornette will probably get a heart attack or something. 

I think he will win and they will go for a rubber match at AO.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> Mere humans cannot hold an infinity stone and live, duh!


Ahhh! You are going by movie rules and not comic book - I see


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

zkorejo said:


> If Cassidy wins, this place will be a mess. And Cornette will probably get a heart attack or something.
> 
> I think he will win and they will go for a rubber match at AO.


There are some people that are just so set in their ways that they can't even comprehend the notion of different people liking different things.

Cornette just literally refuses to evolve, that's why even though I don't agree with Meltzer on all of his opinions, I give him a lot of credit because he's one of the few 50+ that actually looks at that product needing to evolve with the times.

I don't watch NXT, but I've heard that's kind of like what old school wrestling is, I'm not sure, but that show does 1/3rd of the 18-34 audience AEW does.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> There are some people that are just so set in their ways that they can't even comprehend the notion of different people liking different things.
> 
> Cornette just literally refuses to evolve, that's why even though I don't agree with Meltzer on all of his opinions, I give him a lot of credit because he's one of the few 50+ that actually looks at that product needing to evolve with the times.
> 
> I don't watch NXT, but I've heard that's kind of like what old school wrestling is, I'm not sure, but that show does 1/3rd of the 18-34 audience AEW does.


Not every evolution is a good thing. There are plenty of evolutionary dead ends. Cornette likes plenty of stuff but is not going to "evolve" into liking nonsensical things like tiny guys beating stars.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> Not every evolution is a good thing. There are plenty of evolutionary dead ends. Cornette likes plenty of stuff but is not going to "evolve" into liking nonsensical things like tiny guys beating stars.


But it's appealing to people, you give people what is seemingly working.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> But it's appealing to people, you give people what is seemingly working.


I get that aspect of it. I think the larger argument is whether you create an artificially small ceiling for yourself by pleasing some people and turning off a much larger group. I also get there are multiple sides to that argument and opinion too so I am not saying I am definitely right. I just happen to fall on the side of that argument that I do. I know many others here are on the other. OC annoys me but if he beats Jericho and gets pushed as a main eventer I just see it as a very bad thing for the health of the product long term but we will see.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> I get that aspect of it. I think the larger argument is whether you create an artificially small ceiling for yourself by pleasing some people and turning off a much larger group. I also get there are multiple sides to that argument and opinion too so I am not saying I am definitely right. I just happen to fall on the side of that argument that I do. I know many others here are on the other. OC annoys me but if he beats Jericho and gets pushed as a main eventer I just see it as a very bad thing for the health of the product long term but we will see.


I think the opposite, I think the long term health of the company increases if they are willing to commit to someone like OC, because first of all, he's unique and different and just on the basis that they aren't jaded enough to stop him in his tracks makes them different than WWE.

I don't think OC being pushed puts some artificial ceiling on the company, we don't really have any evidence that that's the case, and we do at least have a little evidence that he's clicking with people. Goofy can work, we are in an age of meme culture, and memes can draw, I don't want the entire show to be Orange Cassidy, but he offers something no other Wrestler can offer.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> I think the opposite, I think the long term health of the company increases if they are willing to commit to someone like OC, because first of all, he's unique and different and just on the basis that they aren't jaded enough to stop him in his tracks makes them different than WWE.
> 
> I don't think OC being pushed puts some artificial ceiling on the company, we don't really have any evidence that that's the case, and we do at least have a little evidence that he's clicking with people. Goofy can work, we are in an age of meme culture, and memes can draw, I don't want the entire show to be Orange Cassidy, but he offers something no other Wrestler can offer.


Goofy can work sometimes, but I think not at the top of the card. If a main eventer looks like an audience member, what makes them special and stand out?

We have a little evidence in that one of his segments with Jericho was the lowest quarter hour in AEW history. But like I said, we will see what they do next and if it works or not.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> Goofy can work sometimes, but I think not at the top of the card. If a main eventer looks like an audience member, what makes them special and stand out?
> 
> We have a little evidence in that one of his segments with Jericho was the lowest quarter hour in AEW history. But like I said, we will see what they do next and if it works or not.


Bad argument, you are going back to the start of his main event push, you have to sacrifice viewership early on because characters are unproven at that position, and viewers naturally will be pushed away initially.

The debate was the biggest 18-49 segment in 6 months, and that's a few months into his push so more representative of what he's becoming.

Your argument is what caused people like Daniel Bryan and CM Punk to have their legs cut underneath them so early on in their push.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

To get philosophical about it...

there is this ‘mythical‘ larger audience that will get ‘turned away’ by a OC at the top of the card.

but it is mythical. There is no working model today to copy, for a wrestling promotion drawing mainstream casual audiences. The last example of this was 20 years ago with Rock and Stone Cold

So... it is 100% mythical in modern times circa 2020

And the only way to maybe get them, is to do something different. And maybe you can catch lightning in a bottle.

I always said AEW, because of their approach - is one ‘yes movement’ type of moment away from being a mainstream success

We’ll see if that can happen with some of their stars

there... I’ll get off my pulpit


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> Bad argument, you are going back to the start of his main event push, you have to sacrifice viewership early on because characters are unproven at that position, and viewers naturally will be pushed away initially.
> 
> The debate was the biggest 18-49 segment in 6 months, and that's a few months into his push so more representative of what he's becoming.
> 
> Your argument is what caused people like Daniel Bryan and CM Punk to have their legs cut underneath them so early on in their push.


What do you think contributed more to the rating? OC who previously had the worst drawing segment or the leaked return of Bischoff on TNT for the first time in 20 years? Seems pretty easy to me.

Comparing this skinny goof to talent like CM Punk and Daniel Bryan. Now I have heard everything...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't mind OC winning tonight against Jericho, as long as it doesn't lead to a main event run. Jericho has come back from FAR worse. And we're probably getting Jericho/Santana/Ortiz vs OC/Best Friends in a gimmick match at All Out where Jericho can get his win back or put in a position where he beats the shit out of OC after losing on Dynamite. The guy is popular and hella over but I wouldn't have him mixing it up for the top prize though. Hopefully they don't do that. I like the guy but not on that level.

We got Omega, MJF, Cody, Moxley, PAC, Hangman, Archer, and maybe even Wardlow that can be the main event scene for the next 2-3 years while other mid-card talent is built up to main event such as Sammy G, Darby Allin, Cage, etc. You don't need to add OC into that epic main event scene fighting for the World Title. Let's not hurt major angles just because OC is loved by the audience. A TNT title run in the future though I would be completely fine with.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> What do you think contributed more to the rating? OC who previously had the worst drawing segment or the leaked return of Bischoff on TNT for the first time in 20 years? Seems pretty easy to me.
> 
> Comparing this skinny goof to talent like CM Punk and Daniel Bryan. Now I have heard everything...


The debate turned off people over 50, and it gained in 18-49, it was because of OC.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I don't mind OC winning tonight against Jericho, as long as it doesn't lead to a main event run. Jericho has come back from FAR worse. And we're probably getting Jericho/Santana/Ortiz vs OC/Best Friends in a gimmick match at All Out where Jericho can get his win back or put in a position where he beats the shit out of OC after losing on Dynamite. The guy is popular and hella over but I wouldn't have him mixing it up for the top prize though. Hopefully they don't do that. I like the guy but not on that level.
> 
> We got Omega, MJF, Cody, Moxley, PAC, Hangman, Archer, and maybe even Wardlow that can be the main event scene for the next 2-3 years while other mid-card talent is built up to main event such as Sammy G, Darby Allin, Cage, etc. You don't need to add OC into that epic main event scene fighting for the World Title. Let's not hurt major angles just because OC is loved by the audience. A TNT title run in the future though I would be completely fine with.


Yes. I didn't pick on that one.. Best Friends are feuding with PnP. 6 man tag match is where it is actually headed for the PPV. Now IDK who's winning the Jericho vs OC. Looking forward to the outcome of this match.


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> If Cassidy wins, this place will be a mess. And Cornette will probably get a heart attack or something.
> 
> I think he will win and they will go for a rubber match at AO.


Let's be honest, He's probably gonna have a heart attack regardless as AEW gains popularity.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

zkorejo said:


> Yes. I didn't pick on that one.. Best Friends are feuding with PnP. 6 man tag match is where it is actually headed for the PPV. Now IDK who's winning the Jericho vs OC. Looking forward to the outcome of this match.


Me personally, I would have Jericho win AGAIN tonight, have OC get more serious in the next 4 weeks leading to All Out, then have OC pin Jericho at the PPV in the 6 man tag. That way OC gets the big pinfall and Jericho isn't hurt.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> The debate turned off people over 50, and it gained in 18-49, it was because of OC.


Assumes facts not in evidence. Bischoff was the buzz here. Even if you did not read the spoilers, it was a special guest. Given their previous segment rating, thinking OC was the draw here is partisan wishful thinking.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> Assumes facts not in evidence. Bischoff was the buzz here. Even if you did not read the spoilers, it was a special guest. Given their previous segment rating, thinking OC was the draw here is partisan wishful thinking.


That's literally what happened, 50+ tuned out, and 18-49 rose, we have the numbers. You think the 50+ audience tuned out for Bischoff? 50+ is literally who would tune in for him.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cassidy and Sky will not win tonight.

They're not going to waste Cassidys first big win on Dynamite and despite it being a TNT title, they're not going to have Scorpio win this with very little build towards his single push. It'll likely go to a time limit draw or Cody will genuinely win 'dirty' by pulling the tights, having his leg on the ropes or whatever. Which will further the feud but not necessarily give Scorpio a title match straight away (Cody using his power here).


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> That's literally what happened, 50+ tuned out, and 18-49 rose, we have the numbers. You think the 50+ audience tuned out for Bischoff? 50+ is literally who would tune in for him.


I am 18-49 and wanted to see Bischoff and never want to see OC. We have the numbers from previous OC segments. The mystery factor why this segment was higher is not a mystery.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

They need to start a Shida program for ALL OUT

Who's gonna be the woman's match tonight?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Aedubya said:


> They need to start a Shida program for ALL OUT
> 
> Who's gonna be the woman's match tonight?


I would do Shida vs Ford vs Rose. They still have 4 Dynamites to build it.

Have her face her last 2 opponents at the same time, both whom who are still top 5 and wanting to take the gold. Ford put on Shida’s best match and Rose has Vickie now. Shida wants to prove herself once again. There’s a little 3 way story to be told there.

Then Britt and Swole can do their thing if they keep it short.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


>


that it?

that looks legit


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> that it?
> 
> that looks legit


Yeah, that's it.

It's Cody holding it in a new video posted.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293664808957435904
Not sure on the 'glittery' TNT but it's obviously better than the original.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

That finished design looks good


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

edit> sorry @erik / posted same time 

That looks really good


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293664808957435904


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I think it'll look even better when it's a bit more weathered and worn and all a bit scratched up.

and whilst I have no problem with the red strap as a throw back - I think it'd look so much better with a black strap.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Erik. said:


>


That is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> I think it'll look even better when it's a bit more weathered and worn and all a bit scratched up.
> 
> and whilst I have no problem with the red strap as a throw back - I think it'd look so much better with a black strap.


idk mate - the red belt is a nice tv title throwback and black to me means main champ

would not have minded a white belt


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> idk mate - the red belt is a nice tv title throwback and black to me means main champ
> 
> would not have minded a white belt


I honestly think they strayed away from a white belt to prevent comparisons to the IC title that Cody brought back to WWE originally.

But yes, I love a white belt.










Even the Big Gold looks beautiful in white.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> I honestly think they strayed away from a white belt to prevent comparisons to the IC title that Cody brought back to WWE originally.
> 
> But yes, I love a white belt.
> 
> ...


yeah, 100% understand why they didn’t go with it


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The just need a new womens title now and all 4 championships would be 10/10 for me personally


----------



## SZilla25 (Sep 1, 2016)

Erik. said:


>


That is one handsome belt.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The just need a new womens title now and all 4 championships would be 10/10 for me personally


Yeah the womens belt looked ok on tiny Riho but it looked ridiculous on Nyla Rose LOL and even pretty silly on a normal sized woman like Shida


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

And please for the love of god AEW, promote the fuck out of the fact that Dynamite isn't on next Wednesday and that it's on Saturday instead.


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

Geeee said:


> Yeah the womens belt looked ok on tiny Riho but it looked ridiculous on Nyla Rose LOL and even pretty silly on a normal sized woman like Shida


Was the belt even able to fit around Nyla Rose's waist? It would seem they would need a different-sized belt for their petite and bigger champions.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The New TNT Title Belt looks MUCH better now. Good work!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Belt looks greatly improved. Only complaint is the big shiny silver circle - it should be etched out to get rid of the mirror/reflection aspect. It will be tough to film/photograph the belt/belt holder because the cameraman/photographer will always be visible in the reflection.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Much better but still think a black strap would make it look way more legit


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Pretending Orange Cassidy is a draw kills me. He isn’t. He’s over to about 550-650k nerds. Congrats.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Pretending Orange Cassidy is a draw kills me. He isn’t. He’s over to about 550-650k nerds. Congrats.


In your opinion - is he more or less of a draw than Cody?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Belt does look sick now because it reminds me of a boxing belt niw except for red. Red is ok but doenst feel modern. Good thing about the TNT logo design is if they ever leave the network they can just take the logo off and replace it with TV. Smart to design it that way

No way sky wins tonight. Not sure how the oc segment goes but hopefully its gos. Should be a solid show of matches.

Tag match should be good


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> In your opinion - is he more or less of a draw than Cody?


Neither Cody or Cassidy are true draws and it's hard to tell anyway since there aren't any fans. If you're talking about who increases ratings more, Cassidy would get the edge.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The fact that there is a debate whether or not OC should or should not beat Jericho tells you that this is guy is worth discussing about. He's small but so is Adam Cole and I didn't see anyone crying when held the NXT title for over a year.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm here for the RNR Express only.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm here for the RNR Express only.


we’ll let you know when they‘re on, no need to watch the whole thing


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The TNT movie looks pretty exciting.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I mean, Jericho put over Fandango at Mania. 



So I mean, what the fuck, might as well.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Better quality and better angles of the belt. Red is fine but ill say this to the end that a Black strap would make this belt insanely prestigious. Either way im on board and i like it. Still prestigious either way. Now they need to replace the womens belt with a bigger version. Its a great design but what idiot approved of the size


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ohhh TNT is showing Mad Max as lead in. One of the GOAT movies.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The TNT movie looks pretty exciting.


Mad Max Fury Road!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Better quality and better angles of the belt. Red is fine but ill say this to the end that a Black strap would be this belt insanely prestigious. Either way im on board and i like it


I thought the belt was not finished. This is a separate belt.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

It's not a Mad Max movie without Mel Gibson.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> I thought the belt was not finished. This is a separate belt.


It seems our mate @RapShepard was right about AEW lying about the belt being incomplete.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoa actual fans.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lheurch said:


> I thought the belt was not finished. This is a separate belt.



None of them made any sense from the start with these explaining what was going on.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Welcome back Chip Chipperson. Here are The Young Fucks wrestling The Dark Odour...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They're starting off hot even if the Dark Order is wack.


Chip Chipperson said:


> It seems our mate @RapShepard was right about AEW lying about the belt being incomplete.


I mean it made the most sense.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Only Knox would start a tag match with one guy still on the stage, lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> The fact that there is a debate whether or not OC should or should not beat Jericho tells you that this is guy is worth discussing about. He's small but so is Adam Cole and I didn't see anyone crying when held the NXT title for over a year.


I cried about Cole's long reign reminded me of HHHs Raw reign lol. But OC should go over because I'm sick of Jericho and folk like OC.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

FANS! THERE ARE FANS IN THE BUILDING!!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That front leg sweep was hilarious lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dark Order probably should win this. At some point they need to win big and often if this shit stable must continue.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It seems our mate @RapShepard was right about AEW lying about the belt being incomplete.



Not once did they say a different belt was being made entirely. They just said the current one we saw wasnit finished and was getting some finished updates im silver and no gold. They lied for sure but who cares it means they listened to us.

Belt looks good


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

zillion times better even with those small handful of fans in the arena


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Damn, I am so bored during this match that I zoned out and started checking my E-Mails...


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Damn, I am so bored during this match that I zoned out and started checking my E-Mails...



Any pornhub notification ?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

No rules, little ref counting. Typical Bucks nonsense.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That senton to the outside apron was cool by Stu. Is that a new spot?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> Any pornhub notification ?


Nah, I don't actually sign up to porn sites just leech the free content.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Better quality and better angles of the belt. Red is fine but ill say this to the end that a Black strap would make this belt insanely prestigious. Either way im on board and i like it. Still prestigious either way. Now they need to replace the womens belt with a bigger version. Its a great design but what idiot approved of the size






shandcraig said:


> Not once did they say a different belt was being made entirely. They just said the current one we saw wasnit finished and was getting some finished updates im silver and no gold. They lied for sure but who cares it means they listened to us.
> 
> Belt looks good


Correct me if I'm wrong there's 2 belts physically present in that photo right? Unless they had 2 of the original one. It's clear they made a new one.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Excalibur still excommunicated.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Am I seeing things, or has Evil Uno slimmed down significantly?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> No rules, little ref counting. Typical Bucks nonsense.


Yeah, but the shit is chaotic in a good way so it's hard for me to hate it


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

I legit cannot stomach to watch the Dark Order anymore.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Yup, just let the other guy come in and do nothing ref. Who lays out these car crashes?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong there's 2 belts physically present in that photo right? Unless they had 2 of the original one. It's clear they made a new one.



lol they made a better one for us !!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I am so fucking bored.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

If they attacked him wouldn't they be disqualified? What would Matt be worried?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah, but the shit is chaotic in a good way so it's hard for me to hate it


Nah, these things take me completely out of the "matches."


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SO FUCKING LONGGGGG GAWD DAMN


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That was a stupid finish. 

Very WWE-esque


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

You know I'm starting to think they're smarter than fans like me who hate The Dark Order and are making them incompetent and lame on purpose.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh look, an actual star.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

BEST COMEBACK IN THE BUSINESS!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Another loss for DO. Fun flippy match for what it was.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I love how the ref just lets The Dark Order block another wrestler. Because THAT is totally fair and legal.

Bucks win anyway because of course they do.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Dark order needs to go away and never come back


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> lol they made a better one for us !!


It was a good call belt looks better


Lheurch said:


> Nah, these things take me completely out of the "matches."


I get that, for me I just say fuck it in there case. They make me enjoy tag wrestling like the Hardy's did. So I can't help but enjoy then.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Scorpio sky is such a geek


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

30 second MJF segment of him being a narcissistic dickhead was better than the entire opening match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MJFFFFFFFF


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

These stupid fucks are going to use Orange Cassidy in the main event again. And he’s going to win, even though everyone said when facing Pac that it wasn’t like he was main eventing. Or that it was only main eventing, because Mox vs Cage got delayed. Or whatever other fucking moving goal posts y’all can find.

Goddamn annoying.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hopefully they pull the trigger on Page and Omega.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

MJF's assistant does it for me


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> These stupid fucks are going to use Orange Cassidy in the main event again. And he’s going to win, even though everyone said when facing Pac that it wasn’t like he was main eventing. Or that it was only main eventing, because Mox vs Cage got delayed. Or whatever other fucking moving goal posts y’all can find.
> 
> Goddamn annoying.


Yup. Everyone on here defending him laughed at us saying "you idiots are acting like he is in the main event." Well, here we are.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> These stupid fucks are going to use Orange Cassidy in the main event again. And he’s going to win, even though everyone said when facing Pac that it wasn’t like he was main eventing. Or that it was only main eventing, because Mox vs Cage got delayed. Or whatever other fucking moving goal posts y’all can find.
> 
> Goddamn annoying.


The posts have been moved from "At least he's not main event" to "At least he's not AEW Champion"


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Kenny legit saying The Bucks are one of the best tag teams ever in a serious way is perhaps the most insulting thing I've ever seen on Dynamite and I've seen Marko Stunt...


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

MJF pushing the guy out of his shot is a call back to when he was an extra in a Samoa Joe backstage thing where he pushed MJF out of the way. Funny callback


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Kenny legit saying The Bucks are one of the best tag teams ever in a serious way is perhaps the most insulting thing I've ever seen on Dynamite and I've seen Marko Stunt...


It also hurt to see them right before a graphic with two of the best teams in it.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Hangmans horse shirt is bad ass. He needs to stop with this goofy stuff and be only bad ass.Its coming anyways so all good


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

What's this? Going to TV on a high note and coming back with one?

Eric B, are you writing AEW TV?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

MoxAsylum said:


> Scorpio sky is such a geek



Hes beyond generic.Hes not over what so ever and we have guys that are popular and a handful of skys fans are saying he deserves the belt LOL


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Fun fact: MJF is the shoot nephew of former ECW cameraman Rob Feinstein.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

lol red tie for heat


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What a campaign speech


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Shit. MJF cutting a promo on his back.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Taz is a good heel commentator. Almost thought Moxley was going to do the Austin shit talk on the ground thing.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Good segment to further the feud. Loved Mox there.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I wonder if MJF goes all old school with a neck brace now.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Mox 2020


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MJF vs MOX has me interested for ALL OUT


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

I love Taz heeling it up.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is it just me or does Mox just doesn't cut it anymore?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Very good segment


Taz is also awesome


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I see what they went for there and I appreciate the logic behind it. But it made MJF look like an idiot. Why wouldnt you leave a guy or two with you just IN CASE he comes out the normal way lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alex belongs in the back. Good job AEW!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Is it just me or does Mox just doesn't cut it anymore?


He has had zero character development since he won the title.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

great fucking segment.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Felt so satisfying seeing MJF get beat up there


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Well that's a fantastic way to make your top heel look like a complete idiot...


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

lol classic. Also im sorting thinking MJF might be winning the belt ?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Kenny legit saying The Bucks are one of the best tag teams ever in a serious way is perhaps the most insulting thing I've ever seen on Dynamite and I've seen Marko Stunt...


Even though Kenny is serious, it has to be a very slow build towards an inverse AEW where The Elite (minus Page) are smarmy heels and Inner Circle are faces. With Cody and FTR as tweeners.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Is it just me or does Mox just doesn't cut it anymore?


You shut your mouth. Mox is the man


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Referee got fucked up! HAHAHA


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

I’m happy Matt is normal now. I can tolerate normal Matt


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mistaking referees for actual wrestlers is peak AEW.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I thought Matt was done with that Broken nonsense?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

IS this new theme music for him??


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lord that was corny. This man is corny. Bury him Cody pin him with the figure four.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

You could say Matt Hardy is...broken.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> Mistaking referees for actual wrestlers is peak AEW.


Well I mean, they are the size of the RETRIBUTION GROUP


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I liked the MJF promo except the attack and I liked the Matt Hardy segment. If AEW cut their match times down and gave us more of this they'd be way more appealing.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MoxAsylum said:


> You shut your mouth. Mox is the man


He's had one of the most lackluster title runs I've ever seen. You can't deny that.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Lowkey wouldn’t mind Scorpio as TNT Champion.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

between last weeks post match promo and tonight, Mox on the mic has been killer


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Well that's a fantastic way to make your top heel look like a complete idiot...



Ive got 5 guys backing me and Im gonna send them all to one spot and then completely leave my back turned when its obvious hes not coming the way Im looking. lol.

Like, I get the logic. I like what they WENT for, but its details like that that get lost in translation that ruin it for me.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Scorpio got a new entrance. Push???


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

should be a really match
hoping Archer with a post match attack.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

They have so many cool camera angles tonight


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Ive got 5 guys backing me and Im gonna send them all to one spot and then completely leave my back turned when its obvious hes not coming the way Im looking. lol.
> 
> Like, I get the logic. I like what they WENT for, but its details like that that get lost in translation that ruin it for me.


I knew as soon as he sent them all away that Mox would come out through the entrance. The question is how Mox knew they'd do that and also why MJF wouldn't have at least one guy (Wardlow) looking after him just in case.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

in before Chip complains about Cody coming out with the nightmare family


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

TNT Belt has gold now. Better looking.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Belt is clean ngl


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Scorpio got a new entrance. Push???


Scorpio is a geek


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ham and Egger said:


> Scorpio got a new entrance. Push???



Hes gonna lose a 20 min match to Cody then do nothing like everyone else.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I’m getting tired of Justin Roberts lol


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ham and Egger said:


> Is it just me or does Mox just doesn't cut it anymore?


It's just you lol.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293705454191890433


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

They got Chioda??? Now thats good shit. Good for them.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mike Chioda? Holy fuck!! At first i thought Earl Hebner was back


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoa Mike Chioda.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

alex0816 said:


> in before Chip complains about Cody coming out with the nightmare family


Brandi needs her TV time.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> They got Chioda??? Now thats good shit. Good for them.


Yep, Good Call! He has tons of experience!!!!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

nice hope Chioda teaches some of these refs how to do their job


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

That belt looks way better now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What is Cody dubbed now? "The Prince of What?"


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Holy shit, Cody is becoming more obnoxious and I LOVE IT.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cool they got Chioda. Thought WWE would bring him back some way. Guess not.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks like a classic boxing belt now


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wasnt Chioda doing lots of SMACKDOWN lately? Or was it RAW?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mike Chioda: "I am not going to be doing any of your 'tag' matches."


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok Cody and his wife are officially heels, he's now given himself a new nickname "the prince of pro wrestling" and his face was looking cocky as fuck when Justin Roberts said it, and his wife is coming out with her action figure hanging off every part of her, you can't tell me this bunch is babyfaces.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Man i dont understand how anyone can stand Roberts anounce voice


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good move by getting Choida by AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Ok Cody and his wife are officially heels, he's now given himself a new nickname "the prince of pro wrestling" and his face was looking cocky as fuck when Justin Roberts said it, and his wife is coming out with her action figure hanging off every part of her, you can't tell me this bunch is babyfaces.


Yep, Heelish more today than usual.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> Ok Cody and his wife are officially heels, he's now given himself a new nickname "the prince of pro wrestling" and his face was looking cocky as fuck when Justin Roberts said it, and his wife is coming out with her action figure hanging off every part of her, you can't tell me this bunch is babyfaces.



They are just marks for themselves. They havebeenlike this forever. Shes worse than him. But yes probably


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

shandcraig said:


> Man i dont understand how anyone can stand Roberts anounce voice


I fucking hate him, look at how long he drags out Rey Fenix's name on Dark at 1:40, he rolls the R for like 10 seconds


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ham and Egger said:


> He's had one of the most lackluster title runs I've ever seen. You can't deny that.


You can totally deny that. Did you miss last week lol? If you wanna talk lackluster watch Smackdown. Mox feud with Cage and Tazz was good and he had a really good match with Brodie Lee at Double or Nothing. But think whatever you want. It doesn't matter and Mox reign is going to at least November. So if you don't like it change the channel.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> He's had one of the most lackluster title runs I've ever seen. You can't deny that.


Artistically, 4+ month babyface title runs are often disappointing or mediocre in the modern era. Sting, Warrior, Michaels, Cena, Styles etc.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Ok Cody and his wife are officially heels, he's now given himself a new nickname "the prince of pro wrestling" and his face was looking cocky as fuck when Justin Roberts said it, and his wife is coming out with her action figure hanging off every part of her, you can't tell me this bunch is babyfaces.


It's a work but also a shoot. Brandi is the only woman to get an action figure and apparently it's some kind of rare action figure as well. "Heels" was a shoot, her being the brand officer despite having no experience is a shoot etc.

Then they tease it on TV as well. It's confusing like plenty of what AEW does.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TBH I like Justin Roberts but I think I liked Dasha better as ring announcer


----------



## jordyjames26 (Feb 7, 2016)

Loving this match. Cody does everything right, no rushing always an end goal. Little stuff like the rope spot just work. He's a gem

Sent from my SM-J810Y using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Chioda is a big time signing. Bucks are being further marginalized. I wonder if they realize it yet. Hebner was too old. Chioda has huge big match experience - he reffed Rock vs Hogan at WM.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

imthegame19 said:


> You can totally deny that. Did you miss last week lol? If you wanna talk lackluster watch Smackdown. Mox feud with Cage and Tazz was good and he had a really good match with Brodie Lee at Double or Nothing. But think whatever you want. It doesn't matter and Mox reign is going to at least November. So if you don't like it change the channel.


I don't have to change the channel when he's barely on TV. I will agree Braun has surpasses Mox is garbage title runs.


----------



## jordyjames26 (Feb 7, 2016)

Give it away JR it's not a world title. He's hopeless

Sent from my SM-J810Y using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Geeee said:


> TBH I like Justin Roberts but I think I liked Dasha better as ring announcer


Roberts makes it a bit about himself, but it's fun in small doses. He should only do the big matches and have Dasha do the rest of the card. Bruce Buffer doing his "It's Time" schtick was part of the pagentry of big time UFC main events.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I guess Earl Hebner is retired. Or being safe during COVID.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

They need to get rid of Excalibur, he really makes aew sound amateur. Taz is a zillion times better


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Great match from both guys so far. They're moving at a high pace.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

They could have made Scorpio. Cody is turning into AEWs HHH.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

It's kind of silly how AEW is going on about the referee. I like Chioda as well but most people don't give a fuck about the ref no matter how good he is.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

That match was very short and mediocre for as much as JR was hyping it up as possible MOTY. Cody vs Eddie was a million times better.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Scorpio to have a competitive match with Jelly at the PPV confirmed.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293709330349355008


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, that was shorter than I expected. So much for the idea of a draw.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

How is the ref sweating more than the wrestlers in the ring!? Lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Cross Rhodes is the ugliest finish in the business


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Oh, so now Cody is gonna feud with yet another geek


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TIK TOCK? KILLER KROSS?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ham and Egger said:


> How is the ref sweating more than the wrestlers in the ring!? Lol


They're basically outside but undercover. Apparently it's really hot in Florida right now


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

”Dark Order has been red hot“

They‘ve won like one match that matters JR


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lol Brodie Vs Cody. I didn't mind Brodie's promo though.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Did Sky even get anywhere close to a conceivable near fall? Lol wtf was that?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Obviously the jobber lost


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh, look, the Dork Order got the shitty one. Lee can throw it into a bin now.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I love how much ot looks like a classy boxing belt now


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Heh Luchasaurus almost Archered JB through the ceiling.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So they're doing the WWE thing of lose a world title match nets you a midcard title match.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh wow, so cringe.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

I despise Marko stunt


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Luchasaurus saying hi to his mum. This company really does love making every wrestler look like a mummas boy geek don't they?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Did Sky even get anywhere close to a conceivable near fall? Lol wtf was that?


Lol yeah Sonny Kiss came closer to beating Cody than Sky did, infact this may have been the shortest and lamest of Cody's title defenses. And the funny thing is JR was hyping it up by saying it could be MOTY.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Stop fucking shoving the dark order down our fucking throats


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I'll give him credit that was a good promo


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Luchasaurus should never speak. He loves to geek himself out.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Luchasaurus should never speak. He loves to geek himself out.


Maybe his mom can pick up Chuck and Trent in her van.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Brodie 2 belts lolz


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

At least AEW have a real star (Hangman, not Kenny the geek) coming out at the top of the hour.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

"Needs to borrow money for a new lawnmower." So, so much of their attempted comedy is so cringe.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God can Hangman and Omega PLEASE for the love of god split up already? I really wanna see both Kenny and Page as singles stars again, i think Page would be a great choice to dethrone Cody as TNT champion.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I want them to drop the presidential parody with MJF after this week. I don't feel heat with this program. That's why I suggested having Archer insert himself.

I wasn't watching the clock on the TNT title match. Did it go almost 20 minutes?

They should have put over Sky. Not interested in Brodie Lee.

Didn't Lee just tell us Omega and Page have been played out backstage?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Cody has three weeks to set up his blood feud title match at ALL OUT. Unless they go the mystery opponent route as the intrigue.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> God can Hangman and Omega PLEASE for the love of god split up already? I really wanna see both Kenny and Page as singles stars again, i think Page would be a great choice to dethrone Cody as TNT champion.


Kenny and Hangman vs FTR is most likely the tag title match at all out


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

When will these guys like Jungleboy or Darby or Sky ever actually win anything?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Mister Sinister said:


> I want them to drop the presidential parody with MJF after this week. I don't feel heat with this program. That's why I suggested having Archer insert himself.
> 
> I wasn't watching the clock on the TNT title match. Did it go almost 20 minutes?
> 
> ...


Sky dont have IT,theres nothing to put over


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow Marko actually found a way to look dumber than usual.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omega and Page don't even attempt to look at all like a real tag team, separate entrances, completely different looking ring gear, SPLIT THEM UP ALREADY.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Marko deserved that.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kenny slapping the bitch


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Marko Stunt trying to fight Kenny Omega. That'll do me.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

alex0816 said:


> Kenny and Hangman vs FTR is most likely the tag title match at all out


Yeah but after that match they need to split up, they need to drop the belts to FTR and then turn on one another and go their separate ways.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

“I’m tired of Marko Stunt”

So am I Tazz, so am I.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> “I’m tired of Marko Stunt”
> 
> So am I Tazz, so am I.


If Taz chokes him out like a bitch, I will be so happy. Imagine Taz ragdolling him in the Tazmission.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Yep. Taz speaking for everybody!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

is that the first regular ass body slam in AEW history?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

JR calling out the lack of reffing.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I like how Luchasaurus just watches his team mate get double teamed.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> JR calling out the lack of reffing.


He sounds so frustrated.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ham and Egger said:


> I don't have to change the channel when he's barely on TV. I will agree Braun has surpasses Mox is garbage title runs.


He just main evented the last two weeks. And had promos before both matches. Hes been on the show a lot since July 15th.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Omega is better than page at literally everything


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> JR calling out the lack of reffing.


He's done this his entire career.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

midgetlover69 said:


> Omega is better than page at literally everything


They're both awesome.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how every tag match in AEW eventually just turns into a tornado tag match and you can't keep track of whos legal..


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> If Taz chokes him out like a bitch, I will be so happy. Imagine Taz ragdolling him in the Tazmission.


Could you imagine Marko and the other AEW Dark clowns in there with Schultz or Brody or Dynamite in the 80's. Or Vader and New Jack in the 90's. Or APA and Holly in the 00's.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

They just got the hot tag during picture in picture. This is what I mean when I bag AEW for their structure and their inability to produce television properly.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Kenny just turned face for me.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> They just got the hot tag during picture in picture. This is what I mean when I bag AEW for their structure and their inability to produce television properly.


Getting a producer who knows how to format television is very high up on their lists of needs.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

AEW officials need to ban Marko Stunt for life.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

FU, Marko.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you Kenny, snap Marko’s neck.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

midgetlover69 said:


> Omega is better than page at literally everything


I'm not a fan of either guy, but this post makes no sense, unless you're referring to ballet or gymnastics. Page is a wrestler. Kenny is a ballerina. I'm not sure how you can even compare the two when it actually comes to pro wrestling, given that only one of them adheres to the profession.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Kenny's hatred of Marko Stunt is entertaining as fuck, love how he just wants to kill that little shit whenever's out there around him.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Marko Stunt is the most durable man in wrestling. Cops a V-Trigger on the floor and less than 5 minutes later he's up and he's fine.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Kenny's hatred of Marko Stunt is entertaining as fuck, love how he just wants to kill that little shit whenever's out there around him.


I am definitely living vicariously through him.


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

As long as He's not oficially in matches and just gets beat the sh*t out of him, I dont really mind Stunt


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Marko Stunt is the most durable man in wrestling. Cops a V-Trigger on the floor and less than 5 minutes later he's up and he's fine.


His last name should be Jackson at this point.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I like how Luchasaurus just watches his team mate get double teamed.


Crazy how the matches can become so incoherent at times. Aren't Malenko and Lynn producing this stuff?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I love how they hit their finisher and the commentators don't give a shit.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

This match ain’t doing it for me. Jungle express are geeks


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Of course even best Friends luggage looks dorky and geeky as fuck, fucking polka dots? really?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Was expecting a box of doughnuts to fall out of Chuck's bag.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Express got demolished. Page and Omega looking strong.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> Expressed got demolished. Page and Omega looking strong.


As it must be.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

AEWMoxley said:


> I'm not a fan of either guy, but this post makes no sense, unless you're referring to ballet or gymnastics. Page is a wrestler. Kenny is a ballerina. I'm not sure how you can even compare the two when it actually comes to pro wrestling, given that only one of them adheres to the profession.


Such a played out meme take. Omege is better at every aspect of pro wrestling


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Was expecting a box of doughnuts to fall out of Chuck's bag.


SAMCRO said:


> Of course even best Friends luggage looks dorky and geeky as fuck, fucking polka dots? really?


And you know exactly whose bag was whose too.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I was expecting some hack joke to fall out of one of those bags so I'll give the segment a thumbs up based on them not doing that...

The water completely missing everything is amusing though.


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Kenny's hatred of Marko Stunt is entertaining as fuck, love how he just wants to kill that little shit whenever's out there around him.


It should become a thing where every wrestler hates him for no apparent reason and everybody takes turn beating him each week


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I mean, I’m glad LAC are getting some kind of segments, but until they start winning matches I won’t care that much.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> I love how they hit their finisher and the commentators don't give a shit.



Why would they. They didnt seem to care about the Cody match either. Theres only so much drama you can inject in these 15 minute matches where everyone knows whos going over before the bell rings.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

midgetlover69 said:


> Such a played out meme take. Omege is better at every aspect of pro wrestling


Omega doesn't wrestle and doesn't cut promos. By definition, he can't be better at pro wrestling than Page, who is an actual pro wrestler.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Y2K23 said:


> It should become a thing where every wrestler hates him for no apparent reason and everybody takes turn beating him each week


Oh, the reasons are quite apparent.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Santana and ortiz are clearly breaking off of inner circle


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

These two geeks in there with legends.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 89826


LOL love how Kenny heard him giggling and turned out like "Oh you little fucking shit!".


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

All those great teams in there with The Bucks...because of course they are


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Does Matt actually think they wrestle a similar style to the RnR?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

midgetlover69 said:


> Omega is better than page at literally everything


IMO Hangman is a better character.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Arn & Tully.


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> Santana and ortiz are clearly breaking off of inner circle


Really


Lheurch said:


> Oh, the reasons are quite apparent.
> [/QU





Lheurch said:


> Oh, the reasons are quite apparent.


YES.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

On another note is this Horseman reunion still a thing?


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Didnt arn spinebuster this man not that long ago


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So sad to hear legends get paid to lie like this.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh this is all about stroking The Bucks ego, i get it now.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

OK this circle jerk is gonna need to go sour soon...


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> So sad to hear legends get paid to lie like this.


Yep, all about the payday.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Was not expecting a Marty Jannetty mention.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Tully dropping some truth bombs.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Tully’s the man.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Tully just cannot help being a heel. I love it.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tully is saving this segment


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Tully snapped.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Lmao completely forgot shawn spears even existed


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Arn & Tully Vs RNR Express at All Out.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh shit LMAO


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

YES! FTR are finally fucking full on heels! 

Cornette's gonna love this.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Fuck the Rock n Roll Express


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I really dig FTR


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Tully should get rid of Spears and manage FTR.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Bucks are like twelve year olds floating around in the kiddie pool in a ring full of men.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Its insane how much better than all of them combined. So glad aew has these great manager talkers


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> YES! FTR are finally fucking full on heels!
> 
> Cornette's gonna love this.


Fuck that senile cuck. It is what's best for business. I think they're more tweeners on the heel side


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HOLY SHIT THAT WAS A GREAT SEGMENT!!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Tully Fucking Blanchard 👏
FTR 👏

They made that segment.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

I'd much rather YB as heels to be quite honest.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Arn & Tully Vs RNR Express at All Out.


Fuck it! DO IT AEW!!   😱


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lheurch said:


> The Bucks are like twelve year olds floating around in the kiddie pool in a ring full of men.


The Bucks seriously look like some dweebs who are wrestling fanboys and made some outfits at home and are playing wrestler in their backyard. They sure as fuck spam the Superkick like a kid would spam a move on a trampoline..


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Fucking get tully of that loser Spears and get him with FTR.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That tag segment was self indulgent lol ugh more Horseman teases


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Great work by Tully there. FTR are officially bad guys now.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Next week FTR announce their new manager. A man who also hated the Rock and Roll Express...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was an awesome segment, Tully asking Arn why are working for your Nemesis' son. I love the subtle storytelling they're doing here.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Next week FTR announce their new manager. A man who also hated the Rock and Roll Express...


The biggest debut in AEW!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The picture and picture is the funniest shit I've seen. The camera guy tells Sammy he got 15 seconds and he goes right through his cards and then the camera guy tells him he got a minute and Sammy has to improve the rest of his bit. 😭 😭 😭 😭 😭 😭


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Next week FTR announce their new manager. A man who also hated the Rock and Roll Express...


Pass on Cucknette.

It would be hilarious though


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oracle said:


> Fucking get tully of that loser Spears and get him with FTR.


Yeah he is being absolutely WASTED managing Spears, Spears is boring as fuck and aint gonna amount to anything in AEW. Tully needs to be managing FTR.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Will the women get more than 5 minutes this week?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Last ticket to Jobberville.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

This girl is just wearing a 12 dollar swimsuit or what


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

How did Karen make it to AEW


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Does Hannah Munroe base her character on Hannah Montana?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

AEW's womens roster is pathetic, probably the worst womens roster of any promotion.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Someone seriously should hire a private detective Archer has been missing so long. Has Marty Jannetty been in Florida lately?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The womens championship beats up random jobbers. How does this help build up the next challenger?


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

So if they want to go in a 4h or evolution direction who do you pair with FTR? Have Cody turn on Arn?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> The womens championship beats up random jobbers. How does this help build up the next challenger?


They legit have no women signed to face shida anymore unless they just go back to rematches.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I guess they heard me.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

That submission was pretty cool. Just a pretzel/stretch muffler


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jake Roberts Narrating while Archer is Kicking ass is HILARIOUS!!!!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow, one of those geeks has R2-D2 luggage. Archer taking out the traah.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

If you’re walking you’re getting beat tf by Archer lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the fuck is Archer making Jake look like a bitch? Not a fan of that shit.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Will the women get more than 5 minutes this week?


Nope...


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Next week FTR announce their new manager. A man who also hated the Rock and Roll Express...


he'll mangange them if they bang his wife


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Spears is fine as a 4th member enforcer 50-50 booked guy who will put the needs of the leader and faction over his own.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Back, hurry back...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well that Archer segment was random as fuck.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WHAT THE FUCK DID I JUST WATCH? THAT JUST LOOKED WRONG! LMAOOOOOOOO


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

It’s a bloody shame Jamie Hayter is stuck in the UK, I’d love her to come in and fuck Shida up.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> he'll mangange them if they bang his wife


As long as he gets to bang theirs too. That is how swinging works.


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

Um, why are we not having the womens tag tournament on dynamite again?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Uh...

Why would they treat Jake that way?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Jake looked like Archer’s sex slave there


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ugh, going to need alcohol for this one.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

More 8 man tags and Young Bucks bullshit. Great.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Uh...
> 
> Why would they treat Jake that way?


Yeah, not a fan of that.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol ya why did thet make Jake look weak after all his doninating promos


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> As long as he gets to bang theirs too. That is how swinging works.


Cornette a cuck not a swinger


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> More 8 man tags and Young Bucks bullshit. Great.


8 man tags are the worst


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> Cornette a cuck not a swinger


He says he is. Where is your evidence bud?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> Ugh, going to need alcohol for this one.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

wtf was that with Jake? that started off great then Jake has everybody dies written on his back? nah man wtf. why mess up that pairing


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jake just gets randomly humiliated by Archer. You just took away all his cool factor by doing that.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> He says he is. Where is your evidence bud?


evidence came out a few months ago when texts from his wife to an indy wrestler showed his wife tell this wrestler you get a spot on the show if you bang me and Jim watches


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


This better not turn into Deliverance...


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

alex0816 said:


> wtf was that with Jake? that started off great then Jake has everybody dies written on his back? nah man wtf. why mess up that pairing


I say this frequently and people such as yourself elect to look the other way.

AEW don't know what they're doing. It's truly that simple.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> evidence came out a few months ago when texts from his wife to an indy wrestler showed his wife tell this wrestler you get a spot on the show if you bang me and Jim watches


And he said they are swingers. So...


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Dude WTF! that happened like a minute ago and you have this already LOL


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

alex0816 said:


> evidence came out a few months ago when texts from his wife to an indy wrestler showed his wife tell this wrestler you get a spot on the show if you bang me and Jim watches


I'm 90% sure that's not what happened at all. She said she wanted to fuck the guy nothing about Cornette watching or spots on shows.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Here.......We.......Go.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> And he said they are swingers. So...


proof is there he's a cuck. no proof he swinger. can't see how he is as i doubt many people would be interested in his wife


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Freshly Squashed OC.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lheurch said:


> This better not turn into Deliverance...


Jake will wear a ball gag and snake-leather gimp suit from now on.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Bob Caudle isn't watching this shit, guys.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> proof is there he's a cuck. no proof he swinger. can't see how he is as i doubt many people would be interested in his wife


She is clearly a wild one. Some guys are into that. Not me, but some guys.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

HAHA OC slipped and fell whipping Jericho he is so small.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Orange casidy punches like a 9 year old


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Tully actually trending.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The problem with most of their over new talent is that they just look small as fuck (Darby, Jungle boy, Cassidy). We are in the Covid era, can management get them on a strict diet/workout program to give them 10-15 extra pounds?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Jericho is quite impressive for a 50 year old I must say


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> The problem with most of their over new talent is that they just look small as fuck (Darby, Jungle boy, Cassidy). We are in the Covid era, can management get them on a strict diet/workout program to give them 10-15 extra pounds?


Jungle Boy has been noticably gaining mass. It's going to take some time because he's very small but I've noticed he's definitely been putting in work.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> The problem with most of their over new talent is that they just look small as fuck (Darby, Jungle boy, Cassidy). We are in the Covid era, can management get them on a strict diet/workout program to give them 10-15 extra pounds?


If someone told me there was not a gym inside Daily's Place, I would believe them.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm 90% sure that's not what happened at all. She said she wanted to fuck the guy nothing about Cornette watching or spots on shows.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

PavelGaborik said:


> Jungle Boy has been noticably gaining mass. It's going to take some time because he's very small but I've noticed he's definitely been putting in work.


I've noticed too. Him and Sammy are taking it seriously.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice suplex there


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

alex0816 said:


> View attachment 89831


Yup, was proven wrong by Jim and quickly ran away from the situation.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What an idiot.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

squeez chin music hahhah


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Spears is fine as a 4th member enforcer 50-50 booked guy who will put the needs of the leader and faction over his own.


He's not really believable as an enforcer though. Five man he could be the scrub


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Wow Mike Chioda is with AEW? Lol


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yup, was proven wrong by Jim and quickly ran away from the situation.


cause he denies it? lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> I've noticed too. Him and Sammy are taking it seriously.


Yeah Sammy is slowly gaining mass, Jungle Boy has more work to do then soon he will morph into...Griff Garrison 2.0


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MoxAsylum said:


> Wow Mike Chioda is with AEW? Lol


Yep!!!! Hes there!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RapShepard said:


> He's not really believable as an enforcer though. Five man he could be the scrub


He's bigger than 80% of the roster. He can pull off the enforcer role.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This match has been bleh. Jericho is too old and Cassidy isn't good enough to have a good match with anyone.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Everything OC does just looks so weak. Even the ankle lock looks weak.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3 MIN LEFT!!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> cause he denies it? lol


He spoke out it openly. He even made fun of the situation saying he should make a hot tub playset to go along with his sold out action figures. Guilty people do not do that.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Yeah Sammy is slowly gaining mass, Jungle Boy has more work to do then soon he will morph into...Griff Garrison 2.0


 Not even Anadrol can help jungle boy haha


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Mike Chioda as ref and Taz on commentary, is this early 2000 Smackdown?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> He's bigger than 80% of the roster. He can pull off the enforcer role.


Bigger yes, but an enforcer needs to look like an enforcer. A heavy that's not heavy is weird.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Imagine needing help to beat this skinny geek.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Not feel OC tonight but the obvious is hes a reaction guy. They need fans


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

This match is so bad. Jericho is making himself look bad


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What kind of ending was that! HAHAHAHA


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

AND I will be accepting apologies from everyone who said this would never happen.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I wonder if we'll see some continuity and see Best Friends/Inner Circle punished for interfering despite being banned from ringside...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Jericho needs help beating a midget lol...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

OC!!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lmao. Cassidy cant execute a roll up or a dragon screw. Dude sucks.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well at least somebody young got a big win over a vet.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> Imagine needing help to beat this skinny geek.


And he ended up winning. Lol.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Footage of OC next week:


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This is hilarious. Jericho has lost like 3-4 matches in AEW and one is to Orange Cassidy...


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Jericho is absolutely awful. What a garbage match, what a garbage ending


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That was fucking awful


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Well at least somebody young got a big win over a vet.


Hes 36 tho.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

MoxAsylum said:


> Jericho is absolutely awful. What a garbage match, what a garbage ending


Jericho is great. The match was meh, the ending was fucking pathetic.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was a weird ass pinning combination. Looked like a botch. LOL


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Terrible match, but hey if you're going to go in on building up a dark horse. At least be ballsy and make a move.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> He spoke out it openly. He even made fun of the situation saying he should make a hot tub playset to go along with his sold out action figures. Guilty people do not do that.


soooooo we just believe everything he says? Joey pigtails says he knows wrestlers have fucked his wife in a hot tub,why can't we believe him?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I expected him to win but holy fuck, that was one shitty looking pin 🤦‍♂️


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Botch Cassidy, the geek pins the only big star they have, just like I said they would be stupid enough to have happen.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Jericho is totally done as a main eventer. Only took 1 year. 

OC is far from a main eventer and that match proved it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> soooooo we just believe everything he says? Joey pigtails says he knows wrestlers have fucked his wife in a hot tub,why can't we believe him?


I do not think he ever denied being a swinger.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Hes 36 tho.


Really lol, well young in name value lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Meh. Anyways good night boys


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Great!!!!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

La Parka said:


> Jericho is totally done as a main eventer. Only took 1 year.
> 
> OC is far from a main eventer and that match proved it.


He lost his aura as soon as he dropped the strap now hes a comedic goof.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Fine match overall but not as hot as their last match and I thought everyone was supposed to be barred from ringside?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> Great!!!!


Fake happy lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Felt more like a Monday Night Raw than anything tonight. 

Not a great show....the garbage rollups had a massively negative impact.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Not going to give Hangman, Kenny, Cage, Archer, or someone a huge win over Jericho. But this geek. They really have lost their minds.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Don’t tell me that shit is good. Orange Cassidy just went over your biggest fucking star.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It was a fun show. More highs than lows. Looking forward to next week!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cody beating Scorpio is the highlight for me followed by the opening tag. I don't think OC should get the push, but I like him so hey let's see what they do after.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Felt more like a Monday Night Raw than anything tonight.
> 
> Not a great show....the garbage rollups had a massively negative impact.


What's fans beefs with roll ups and distraction finishes these days?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Laughing at everyone comparing this to Fandango, you know, A WWE ANGLE. Because this is exactly something Vince would do.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> I do not think he ever denied being a swinger.


so? like i said, i doubt many people are interested in banging his wife. doubt he swings. of course you deny being a cuck cause how embarassing is that


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I thought this match was pretty good but the finish was a little clunky. I think they rushed it because of time.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> so? like i said, i doubt many people are interested in banging his wife. doubt he swings. of course you deny being a cuck cause how embarassing is that


So you have no evidence, just your personal feelings.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

1 and 1 setting up the likely rematch at ALL OUT.Overall another solid episode of dynamite it was an 7.5/10 for me.

Next week looks good too very nice.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Don’t tell me that shit is good. Orange Cassidy just went over your biggest fucking star.


I'll say this he probably shouldn't even be in the position, but he's over so trying him isn't that insane. The big issue is this feud has been pretty bad and that match was bad as well. At least if this was a stellar match it could at least give a possibility of a star making performance.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Can we please stop talking about Jim Cornette's penis?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

And you know they are going to have yet another match at the PPV. Jericho does not exactly have a lot of shelf life left and now his value is fast approaching zero.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I thought this match was pretty good but the finish was a little clunky. I think they rushed it because of time.


Really lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Who cares if Jericho loses via pin combination? This dude is Teflon, no amount of negative booking in the past 20 has hurt him.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Geeee said:


> I thought this match was pretty good but the finish was a little clunky. I think they rushed it because of time.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> So you have no evidence, just your personal feelings.


there is evidence. dude posted texts from Cucks wife to him. Cuck denies it and he must be telling the truth? didn't know J Conette had that crazy of a fan base. dude is fucking crazy.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Jericho books his own shit. So be pissed at Jericho, and maybe Tony Khan for not telling Jericho "No" on this. 

I'm still calling career vs career match at ALL OUT.

Jericho will "retire" Orange Cassidy.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

anyway why did OC win? and kinda clean. don't like


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Not Cody Rhodes. Not Kenny Omega. Not Hangman Adam Page. Not Jungle Boy.

Orange “it isn’t like he’s main eventing against Jericho” Cassidy pins Chris Jericho.

I don’t care if this gets me a life time ban. If you defend this shit after saying those words when OC faced Pac, then fuck you. Seriously. Fuck. You.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Vet puts over new over talent - this is what should happen


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ups and downs

Bucks v DO: meh. Expect better. Finish sequence was dumb. DOWN

Cody v Sky: very good intense match. Cody keeps losing it. Clean ending which is a shock. UP

Tag team champ match: loved this. Both Kenny and Hangman intense, my kinda match. UP

Hikaru v the lady: was ok i guess. UP

Tag team segment: UP for Tully spewing fire and the FTR stuff

Main event: botch city. Lot less chemistry than their first match. Jericho looked sloppy n fat. How do you not fall right on 3 dragon screws? Also botching the mousetrap 🤦‍♂️ DOWN

all in all - *D- show*, saved by the Cody and the tag champ match


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Ups and downs
> 
> Bucks v DO: meh. Expect better. Finish sequence was dumb. DOWN
> 
> ...


I'm telling Simon Miller what you just did.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm rather confused as to what story they're going to tell with Archer and Jake after that segment. Didn't get the segment at all. I won't shit on it and say it's bad, yet. Just really not sure where this goes. I'm guessing it's Lance bullying Jake and getting fed up with him as his manager? But is there much pay off from that. Not sure.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Like...forreal. Fuck. You.

Not pointing fingers. If you feel guilty, then fuck you.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Nah, this guy saved it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> Vet puts over new over talent - this is what should happen


Sure, but maybe just Cassidy wasn't the right one. They better make him a star now tho.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong there's 2 belts physically present in that photo right? Unless they had 2 of the original one. It's clear they made a new one.


companies always make 2 belts

so that they have the championship if it gets lost - like the jericho fiasco awhile back


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

On paper tonight’s episode had potential to be good, unfortunately though it underwhelmed.

Both tag matches were bang average, Shida doing absolutely nothing again and Orange Cassidy vs Chris Jericho was a shitty main event. Orange Cassidy botched 3 dragon screws and a pin 🤦‍♂️

Best match by far was Cody vs Scorpio Sky, purely because it was the only match tonight that had storytelling and psychology.

MJF and the Tag appreciation segments were brilliant, Tully Blanchard and FTR were the stars of the episode.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm laughing my ass off at some people trying to defend Cassidy beating Jericho. Like, we all knew it was going to happen but anyone defending it truly is just an AEW fanboy. You know your shit is bad when even LifeInCattleClass is saying it's bad.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

bdon said:


> Like...forreal. Fuck. You.
> 
> Not pointing fingers. If you feel guilty, then fuck you.


I don't feel guilty but you're surely feeling salty. Lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> companies always make 2 belts
> 
> so that they have the championship if it gets lost - like the jericho fiasco awhile back


So they have 2 belts, but only got one done? Come on man, just give me my W lol. I called it, they lied and made another belt. 

Didn't Jericho get the title back? Or did they say they had another belt, I don't watch their outside interviews?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> I don't feel guilty but you're surely feeling salty. Lol


He's probably upset as should anyone still emotionally invested in AEW. I'm not anymore so I can laugh but I would've been going off my tree 6 weeks ago as well.

They have no idea what they're doing and it's amusing. What they just did would be the equivalent of Disco Inferno beating Hulk Hogan on Nitro in 1998 and it's kind of an insult to Disco because at least he could work, had a body and some charisma.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Full Show Review:

*Bucks vs. Uno and Grayson was a fine flippy match with some good action. Uno & Grayson had some good offense and the Bucks did their usual thing. Unfortunately it continues to hammer home the DO aren't a threat even when they attack the Bucks before the bell, they have back up, AND a 2 on 1 advantage at the end of the match.

*The Mox/MJF segment was real good stuff. MJF cut a great promo, Mox drops him, and cuts a good promo himself. Nothing really more to report on than that, just a good way to build up their All Out match.

*Cody vs. Sky was a bit underwhelming. I mean, I and many other people here thought that Sky would be Cody's toughest challenge to date, take him to a draw, maybe beat him. But, none of that happened. They have a decent match that just felt much shorter than what I was expecting and then Cody just beats him after 2 Cross Rhodes. Even Sky kicking out of one didn't feel like a big deal because a lot of people have kicked out of one Cross Rhodes. Other than getting Sky on TV, this didn't do much for Sky at all.

Brodie challenging Cody is what I predicted but I figured they would save that for All Out. We'll see how that goes.

*Tag Title match was pretty good. I think I have my time for Kenny and Hangman as champion because as good as their matches are, I just feel like they've ran their course as a team. So I hope they drop them at All Out. Oh and thank you Kenny for dropping Marko.

*Santana and Ortiz dumped bleach on Best Friend's stuff. Ooh, scary. Until they actually win matches I just can't care that much.

*The tag appreciation segment came off very well. Both the Bucks and FTR got to say some really heartfelt things, Morton cut a fun promo, Arn added more layers to a potential pairing with FTR. And then Tully man, he took this shit over. I love him bribing up what Arn did to Spears last year and I loved him calling out the Bucks and FTR for not being champions even more. And then to put a great finishing touch on all of this, FTR basically officially turn heel by taking out the Rock n Roll Express. Really good stuff here.

*I love that Chioda is back. WWE were dumb to let him go.

*The women's match happened. Got a win for Shida, so that's good. But then she cuts such a useless promo on the stage. 3 weeks until All Out and all she has to say is "I'm still waiting, bring it on." 3 weeks and she still has no direction into your big PPV. OK.

*What the fuck was the Lance Archer segment? So, am I supposed to believe that Archer forceably held Jake down and drew on him with a sharpie. This was just stupid.

*Cody vs. OC was a fine match but didn't feel nearly as hot as their first match. And for a match that said it wouldn't have any outside interference, they still did it and between the run ins, distractions, low blows, etc. this just felt really over booked. Cassidy got the win so that's good for him but this didn't feel as big as it should.

So, really 50/50 show tonight in all honesty.

The Pros:
*Mox/MJF segment
*Tag Title Match
*Tag Appreciation Segment

Cons:
*Finish of Bucks/DO
*Cody vs. Scorpio
*No direction for Shida
*Dumb Archer Segment

Meh:
*LAX pouring bleach
*The Main Event


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He's probably upset as should anyone still emotionally invested in AEW. I'm not anymore so I can laugh but I would've been going off my tree 6 weeks ago as well.
> 
> They have no idea what they're doing and it's amusing. What they just did would be the equivalent of Disco Inferno beating Hulk Hogan on Nitro in 1998 and it's kind of an insult to Disco because at least he could work, had a body and some charisma.


No - you don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> What's fans beefs with roll ups and distraction finishes these days?


Roll ups scream pussy booking. Scared to make an individual look weak, yet the winning individual doesn't come out looking overly strong either.

It's a lame lose/lose scenario as far as I view it


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Pippen94 said:


> No - you don't know what you are talking about.


Haha, you're right Pippen. My bad brother.

It was totally a great idea for AEW to put a 73 kilogram guy (160 pounds) with the physique of a high school swimmer and a comedy gimmick over the biggest star they have who has 63 pounds (Or 30 KG) on him.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> Roll ups scream pussy booking. Scared to make an individual look weak, yet the winning individual doesn't come out looking overly string either.
> 
> It's a lame lose/lose scenario as far as I view it



And if you're gonna let the fucking guy beat you even after interference, you might as well get beat with his fuckin finish.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> And if you're gonna let the fucking guy beat you even after interference, you might as well get beat with his fuckin finish.


Agreed. It was stupid in more ways than one.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think that maybe the dragon screws were done the way they were done intentionally. Would've maybe worked better if OC transitioned into a kneebar or a single-leg crab on the 3rd one?


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

I love MJF, but I hope this is the end of this "campaign" thing that he has been doing. I've always considered him to be a borderline EC3 ripoff and this entire campaign story completely rips off the #EC3ForChampion Campaign. It really isn't original and EC3 did it just as good if not better. Luckily, MJF is really good so I'll let it slide. Mediocre show this week. Kind of a typical AEW show where half of it is really good and the other half is cringeworthy. But usually the good outweighs the bad


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Haha, you're right Pippen. My bad brother.
> 
> It was totally a great idea for AEW to put a 73 kilogram guy (160 pounds) with the physique of a high school swimmer and a comedy gimmick over the biggest star they have who has 63 pounds (Or 30 KG) on him.


Andre outweighed Hogan by 200 pounds - we both aussies why we talking lbs? 
Wrestling is fake & fans into oc


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I'm telling Simon Miller what you just did.


lol - it is a good format


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Pippen94 said:


> Andre outweighed Hogan by 200 pounds - we both aussies why we talking lbs?
> Wrestling is fake & fans into oc



You're comparing this to Andre and Hogan? Thats what you came up with?



Theres no fucking way you're being serious.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Roll ups scream pussy booking. Scared to make an individual look weak, yet the winning individual doesn't come out looking overly strong either.
> 
> It's a lame lose/lose scenario as far as I view it


Or it's just a valid story telling device that's been around forever. Like there's a time and place for all types of finishes.


LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol - it is a good format


It is, have fun getting sued lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> So they have 2 belts, but only got one done? Come on man, just give me my W lol. I called it, they lied and made another belt.
> 
> Didn't Jericho get the title back? Or did they say they had another belt, I don't watch their outside interviews?


i was assuming they took the one to live tv and kept the other one behind in order to get finished?

but ok - i‘ve got no horse in this ‘title’ race - they lied and covered it up by making a new belt when they heard fans not liking the current one

so.... they lied and corrected something the fans didn’t like? That‘s horrible


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Pippen94 said:


> Andre outweighed Hogan by 200 pounds - we both aussies why we talking lbs?
> Wrestling is fake & fans into oc


Yes, but Hogan had the physique of a super hero and the power of the fans behind him. He was also kayfabe the best wrestler on planet earth at the time and even then he struggled to beat Andre.

As my pal Lheurch said. If we're going to have silly unrealistic shit that's fine but go away and call it something else.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm laughing my ass off at some people trying to defend Cassidy beating Jericho. Like, we all knew it was going to happen but anyone defending it truly is just an AEW fanboy. You know your shit is bad when even LifeInCattleClass is saying it's bad.


oh, make no mistake - i am laying the blame for that abortion at Jericho’s feet

he botched 4 times and was calling spots so loud it was crazy


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> It is, have fun getting sued lol.


lol. That bald asshole has to find me first


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i was assuming they took the one to live tv and kept the other one behind in order to get finished?
> 
> but ok - i‘ve got no horse in this ‘title’ race - they lied and covered it up by making a new belt when they heard fans not liking the current one
> 
> so.... they lied and corrected something the fans didn’t like? That‘s horrible


It's horrible and despicable, promoters should never lie not even a little [emoji23]


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> It's horrible and despicable, promoters should never lie not even a little [emoji23]


you mean to tell me its almost all spin and a work? Gasp!


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> oh, make no mistake - i am laying the blame for that abortion at Jericho’s feet
> 
> he botched 4 times and was calling spots so loud it was crazy


You're being a bit harsh - was live tv match not taped or ppv with time.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you mean to tell me its almost all spin and a work? Gasp!


Whatever it is, it offends my old school sensibilities lol


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yes, but Hogan had the physique of a super hero and the power of the fans behind him. He was also kayfabe the best wrestler on planet earth at the time and even then he struggled to beat Andre.
> 
> As my pal Lheurch said. If we're going to have silly unrealistic shit that's fine but go away and call it something else.


Times change - size not important. As it's been said before only being over matters


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> oh, make no mistake - i am laying the blame for that abortion at Jericho’s feet
> 
> he botched 4 times and was calling spots so loud it was crazy


Of course you are, because you’d never dare suggest Cassidy done any fucking thing wrong.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

What the fuck are you people going to say when the main event bombs in the ratings?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Pippen94 said:


> You're being a bit harsh - was live tv match not taped or ppv with time.


based off the first match, i expected a better match 🤷‍♂️

they were putting OC over so it had to be stellar to capitalise


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

bdon said:


> What the fuck are you people going to say when the main event bombs in the ratings?


You talking nxt??


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Of course you are, because you’d never dare suggest Cassidy done any fucking thing wrong.


i call it how i see it

if you‘re desperate for me to point out what OC did wrong, the rope jump to outside was sloppy - there you go

rest was all jericho


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i call it how i see it
> 
> if you‘re desperate for me to point out what OC did wrong, the rope jump to outside was sloppy - there you go
> 
> rest was all jericho


He also slipped and fell when he tried to Irish Whip Jericho's fat ass on the outside. I kind of laughed at that. Just a weak dude trying to play wrestler.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> *He also slipped and fell when he tried to Irish Whip Jericho's fat ass on the outside*. I kind of laughed at that. Just a weak dude trying to play wrestler.


i don’t remember that - i’ll take your word for it


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i don’t remember that - i’ll take your word for it


It was not a total face plant fall, but it was clear he used all his strength to do it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> It was not a total face plant fall, but it was clear he used all his strength to do it.


well, i mean, that is a lot of weight he has to whip


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

bdon said:


> What the fuck are you people going to say when the main event bombs in the ratings?


Will actually be interesting to see how it fares, against the return of a possible nonce in Velveteen Dream.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> well, i mean, that is a lot of weight he has to whip


No doubt that is true.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Feel like all the old managers are so good they are over shadowing the entire roster. I cant figure out why these kids are not trying to embrace more of what these dudes are spitting out


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Itll probably do fine in the ratings tbh. NXT didnt have much tonight and shot their one big angle in the first 15 minutes. The main event had Kushida and Cameron Grimes for Gods sakes. AEW should win comfortably and if not that should be a sign to stop some of these pushes.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Even just now brandi posted another photo of her and hee toy. Seems heelish to me. Even not its fitting with her egotistical posts


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

man what an awful episode... aew had all this momentum from the past 2 or 3 weeks and they blew it. Almost as if they were too busy patting each other on the back and took is easy. Tully Blanchard was the star of the show.... great intensity. Not sure why its so hard for this new generation to accept the fact that intensity and aggression sell... not laid back arrogance. No one tunes in to see a chill wrestler... they tune in for drama and ass kickings.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

"YOU CANNOT JUDGE THEM WITHOUT WATCHING THEM! THEY HAVE ACTUALLY IMPROVED!" a lot of you shouted last week so a mixture of one of my favourite tag teams ever (RNR Express) and wanting to give AEW a fair chance lead to me watching Dynamite this week.

Nice short review for you all because I am no longer all that emotionally invested in their product.

Bucks/Dark Order - Bad. I don't really like spot fests now but back in the day I liked them when they were short and to the point. Give these matches 5-7 minutes, go 100 miles a minute and finish them fast. This one seemed to go close to 15 minutes and we just don't need that. Finish made Dark Order look like goofs (Although we've already established that) 

MJF segment backstage - Good. Plays a hateable narcissist so easily and him being a dick to his staff is really amusing also.

MJF in ring segment - Good. Lots of great talking points, he seems serious and passionate, his character has a clear mission in mind and is working towards it. Unfortunately him being outsmarted by Moxley makes him look stupid and the angle doesn't make much sense anyway. Moxley always comes through the crowd so coincidentally this one time he happens to come through the actual stage area? Nah. Not buying it. Wouldn't Moxley have looked a thousand times more bad ass if he just ran over the top of one of the non Wardlow staff members in MJF's group before rushing the ring and getting a quick brawl in with MJF before his crew all marched back in to save him? Nah, guess that would make too much sense.

Matt Hardy promo - Good. He's dropped the dumb shit about being broken and is now just a guy who wants revenge. Felt him attacking a ref was a bit hokey but the promo was really good.

Cody/Scorpio - Meh. It wasn't bad but it wasn't good either. Brandi randomly accompanying Cody for the first time in a while just so she can get a little bit of TV time was annoying. Brandi is truly becoming the current worst wrestling personality for me.

Brodie promo - Good. It's kind of obvious that Brodie is going to take the TNT Title though which will be bad. From World Title contender to midcard champion in 8 short weeks.

Hangman/Kenny/Jurassic Express - Not great. Marko trying to get involved with Kenny, him getting a V-Trigger to the floor and being up in a few minutes etc just makes Kenny look bad. Luchasaurus saying hi to his mum and cracking jokes just kills any intimidation factor about him. Match was your typical AEW tag team match. It was just kind of there. They also got the hot tag during the commercial break which is just amateur indy bullshit.

PNP segment - Average. Once again the Best Friends look geeky and the acting by PNP was poor. I was genuinely expecting something embarrassing to fall out of the bag which it didn't which is why this segment is average.

FTR/Legends Segment - Average. Too much ass kissing for The Bucks and by The Bucks. RNR Express pretending to respect these guys was just sad, Tully getting randomly angry made no sense and Spears rocking up for the first time since the PPV was silly. It would've gone over much better if Arn, Tully, RNR Express argued over who the better AEW team was and left it at that. Did enjoy FTR attacking the RNR Express though. Jim Cornette would've been beaming.

Chris Jericho/Mike Chioda segment - Bad. More vague WWE references from Jericho saying he saved him his job 18 years ago therefore he owes him and rah rah rah. Constant reminders that Mike Chioda was in the Dubble Dubble E and him and Jericho have history. Who cares?

Monroe/Shida - Dud. Another squash to pad the champs record. Boring.

Shida promo - Dud. No meat, no nothing. Legit 15 seconds of her saying she's waiting for a challenger which is amusing because it implies nobody cares enough to have challenged her already.

Jake/Lance segment - Awful. Archer must be so regretful that he left a lucrative career in Japan for this garbage. The implication is that Archer held Jake down, wrote "Everyone dies" on his back and made Jake walk around like that all day. As others have pointed it out it comes across as if they're in a gay submissive/dominant relationship. If anyone told me they were writing on my back I'd tell them to fuck off. Jake looks like a bitch, Archer looks like a weirdo, nobody wins.

Jericho/Cassidy - The worst. Everything Cassidy did looked weak and amateurish and he looked massively out of place in there. Cassidy kicked out of a codebreaker, overcame Jericho trying to use a weapon, a spinebuster from Hager and absolutely everything else Jericho could throw at him and won with a botched mouse trap of all things. All this talk about how if Orange was just given the chance to have a serious match he can really go and all that nonsense only for us to get this. Awful.

---

As I've pointed out on here many times it's clear that AEW has no idea what they're doing. The matches are always too long, the segments struggle unless you have legitimate professionals doing them, the story lines are dragged out entirely too long (How much longer are they going to tease this Horseman stuff? Hangman/Kenny, FTR/Bucks?). Even the booking is just awful, who is genuinely rooting for Cassidy to be the first homegrown guy to beat Jericho? Who wants to see these 160 pound lightweights beating some of wrestling's biggest stars?

Nothing has changed. 1 point for every segment above average nets this one a *3/10*.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> "YOU CANNOT JUDGE THEM WITHOUT WATCHING THEM! THEY HAVE ACTUALLY IMPROVED!" a lot of you shouted last week so a mixture of one of my favourite tag teams ever (RNR Express) and wanting to give AEW a fair chance lead to me watching Dynamite this week.
> 
> Nice short review for you all because I am no longer all that emotionally invested in their product.
> 
> ...


Lots of effort for trolling - hope you get rise you seek


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Tonight, more than any other time, was in desperate need of a live crowd. Yes, I know they had about 100+ fans or so in attendance, with the usual talent around ringside, but it just wasn't enough tonight. They also could have used the "live crowd noise track", to prop it up.

It wasn't really a bad night of wrestling, but it felt very flat. I think one big reason was/is the heat and humidity there in Jacksonville FL. being outside in all the elements. It's still hurricane season in that part of the country and being on the Eastern side of the State, in the Atlantic Region, right on the water, the dry, humid air, can be overwhelming at this time of the year. You could see how it affected everyone on the show. They all looked exhausted, lethargic and beat-down, sweat pouring from their heads, beading off their chest, all night.

Put this show in an arena setting, with a full crowd and it would have been par for the course. None more obvious than the Jericho vs Cassidy match. With a full crowd, having Cassidy win, the place would have gone ape-shit crazy. Unfortunately, when Cassidy pinned Jericho, it didn't seem to mean much at all, in that it was just another wrestling match, when everyone knows it was a much bigger deal than what we actually got.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Pippen94 said:


> Lots of effort for trolling - hope you get rise you seek



Dude. Even LifeinCastleGlass gave this show a D minus. Let that sink in. It was not good.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Both tag matches were good, and FTR being proper bastards.

Mox vs. MJF segment was also good. MJF is a great heel and I like they Mox is allowed to be more clever than many babyfaces.

Cody vs. Scorpio was, disappointing. Not a bad match by any means, but it never got into that second gear. And that finish was underwhelming. And Scorpio losing clean, was the wrong call imo. At least have Cody cheat to win, but no hints of a heel turn either. The whole thing just felt anti-climatic, and didn't do much for Scorpio imo.

They'd better get Shida a good opponent for All Out.

OC winning was good, but wow did Jericho look rough out there tonight. He's had good matches even this year, so IDK what happened but he was sloppy AF tonight.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Pippen94 said:


> Lots of effort for trolling - hope you get rise you seek


That's an easy way to just completely dismiss anyone else's opinion. 

"Anyone who doesn't agree with me is a troll". Great argument


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Scorpio Sky is as fucking vanilla as they come.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

The tag matches went on too long. Every damn week is tag appreciation night. How about some women wrestling appreciation?

Good- Mox beating down MJF

Bad- The beating did not result in a main event tag match

Ugly- a. WTF was with having Archer make Jake the Snake look like a prison shower bitch? Why are they ruining this teaming?
b. Shida got only about three minutes of tv time in a squish match
c. Where is Cage and Starks (did I miss the segment)?
d. The show needs Pentagon and Fenix more than Dork Order


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> That's an easy way to just completely dismiss anyone else's opinion.
> 
> "Anyone who doesn't agree with me is a troll". Great argument





Mister Sinister said:


> The tag matches went on too long. Every damn week is tag appreciation night. How about some women wrestling appreciation?
> 
> Good- Mox beating down MJF
> 
> ...


Yeah - I wondered same about cage & starks, particularly after starks promo a few weeks ago.
Yes on Pentagon and Fenix as well


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

This show was overall poor. That tag team segment with FTR and Young Bucks was ok, but the only thing that was memorable was that MJF segment. The womens match was criminally short and some of the other matches on the card were decent but not great at all. 3/10 for me


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

i see the loud mouth Aussie has had his cage rattled.

funny how he has in depth reviews for a “bad show“ but didn’t take much in the good ones.

absokute fruit loop.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The good 

Mjf and mox. @Chip Chipperson one thing. WCW did that. WWE, tna. Etc they love doing that spot where the heel is outsmarted. I wouldn't have a go at aew for doing that. It's standard heel hubris booking. It's cliche and mundane but not inherently incompetent booking.

Jurassic express delivered with omega and hangman 

Cody vs sky was barely good. Atleast brodie should be a good chall

The tag segment 

Hardy

The bad
Proud and pittiful
Yb vs do

The ugly
That archer segment 
Oc beating jericho. Should never have happened. And if it was going to happen oc should have brained him with the bat.

The show sucked, the good wasn't enough to save it. It was like Vince russo and Vince McMahon booked this show


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

this show desperately could gave used Cage, Starks and Eddie Kingston. They bring a certain grit, credibility and toughness that is lacking with a lot of other wrestlers. It will be Cassidey vs Jeriho round three at the PPV.... cant wait for this stupid feud to end. AEW is giving Cassidey every chance now... even working with a legend like Jericho..... its not working. Tonights match was a total botched dud. They should ship Cassidey off to Dark and maybe he can feud with Peter Avalon.... im just sick of his gimmick.... I mean.... whats the end game? is he still going to be wrestling and acting like he does 5 years from now? And people are still going to enjoy it? Or does he become more normal over time? and of thats the case he will be no more than a 160 pound geek. Guys like Cassidey have limited potential and shelf life... Khan is an idiot for investing so much in him.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

You 100% know the MJF/Lee Johnson thing was a throw back to this:










🤣


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Erik. said:


> You 100% know the MJF/Lee Johnson thing was a throw back to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing like continuously mentioning the other company amirite


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Nothing like continuously mentioning the other company amirite


Where did they mention NXT?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Nothing like continuously mentioning the other company amirite


Oh come on bro. I bet even you didn't know mjf appeared on WWE as a security guard. That wasn't a shot at WWE. Cause not a damn person remembers it.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

-Rock N Roll Express, Arn and Tully, FTR, Bucks Best segment in AEW since Cody was whiped. It was funny seeing Tony and JR react because they clearly wanted to cheer because we finally had a great segment but tried to stay in character to act outraged. 😂

-I like the kid but OC is not just at the level to be in a top position. Pretty disappointed. He doesn't know how to thow a punch properly and botched the finish. This is what we call dropping the ball under pressure. 

-I am shocked by the Cody-Scorpio Sky match. It seemed like it was one of the easiest bouts Cody has had. Far shorter than I thought it would be too. Oh well.

-Mike Ciota was a nice surprise. I hope he stays so that AEW finally has a top ref. It always seemed to matter more when in TNA they brought up Earl Hebner for the big matches. 

-Stu Grayson continue to impress. I wish he was on his own.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> -I like the kid but OC is not just at the level to be in a top position. Pretty disappointed. He doesn't know how to thow a punch properly and botched the finish. This is what we call dropping the ball under pressure.


I don't even think OC is all that in the ring but there is absolutely no chance that botched finish was on OC.

Jericho was a shambles all match. Perhaps still drunk from his numerous COVID ridden concerts.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

bdon said:


> Not Cody Rhodes. Not Kenny Omega. Not Hangman Adam Page. Not Jungle Boy.
> 
> Orange “it isn’t like he’s main eventing against Jericho” Cassidy pins Chris Jericho.
> 
> I don’t care if this gets me a life time ban. If you defend this shit after saying those words when OC faced Pac, then fuck you. Seriously. Fuck. You.


eh the winner of this match did not matter. Jericho was down and out in my book the moment he chose to have a feud with OC. From then on, he became trash. The promos, the humour, everything was trash. And that's what we got last night, both were trash in the ring. 

We got a rotten orange which resume the whole thing well.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Everything from here on out is nothing but Jericho doing what he wants really.

He said he wanted to feud with Orange Cassidy months ago. He also said he wants to feud with Jungle Boy so we'll probably get that over the next 6 or so months too where it's likely he puts him over too. Wouldn't surprise me if Santana and Ortiz turn on him after All Out and form a trio with Eddie Kingston which starts to slowly turn Jericho face.

And I have no doubt that is when he will ultimately put over Sammy Guevara too.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I just want to point out that the Bucks, aside from Robert Gibson, were the tallest men in the ring during their tag team appreciation segment.

And I’m no Bucks fan, but I do believe we wax poetic about our childhood heroes.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Everything from here on out is nothing but Jericho doing what he wants really.
> 
> He said he wanted to feud with Orange Cassidy months ago. He also said he wants to feud with Jungle Boy so we'll probably get that over the next 6 or so months too where it's likely he puts him over too. Wouldn't surprise me if Santana and Ortiz turn on him after All Out and form a trio with Eddie Kingston which starts to slowly turn Jericho face.
> 
> And I have no doubt that is when he will ultimately put over Sammy Guevara too.


He can do whatever he wants. Just look good doing it


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Erik. said:


> I don't even think OC is all that in the ring but there is absolutely no chance that botched finish was on OC.
> 
> Jericho was a shambles all match. Perhaps still drunk from his numerous COVID ridden concerts.


a flippy geek and fat middle age guy rolling around. a never will be and a passed his prime guy. This is AEW.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> a flippy geek and fat middle age guy rolling around. a never will be and a passed his prime guy. This is AEW.












That's AEW


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Erik. said:


> That's AEW


Well we don't know what will be the result of Mox vs MJF. This might be a masterpiece or a disaster.

Right now though, what we have to go on, our last memory as of right now is Jericho vs OC. This represents where AEW is now.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> Well we don't know what will be the result of Mox vs MJF. This might be a masterpiece or a disaster.
> 
> Right now though, what we have to go on, our last memory as of right now is Jericho vs OC. This represents where AEW is now.


Does it?

Considering all the things I care about in AEW about are knocking it out of the park, I couldn't care less about OC or Jericho.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Does it?
> 
> Considering all the things I care about in AEW about are knocking it out of the park, I couldn't care less about OC or Jericho.


Nothing knocked anything out of the park tonight except Tully and FTR.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> Nothing knocked anything out of the park tonight except Tully and FTR.


It happens.

Not every show is going to be a home run.

Moxley/MJF was fine to me.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

It was an average show. Nothing stood out in particular. 

MJF promo was good but then Mox just came out and shut him up. A bit of a back and forth on mic would have been better IMO. Mox should have exposed MJF to be a hypocrite and a fake. They could have gone 1 week without making contact. 

Bucks vs DO was good. I enjoyed it from start to finish.

Cody vs Sky was OK. Nothing special. Sky looked good but the ending of the match could have been a bit better. If they were going for a clean win, it should have been more decisive. The title looks pretty good now though. 

Hangman/Omega vs JE started off good but was average by the end. I liked Omega dragon suplexing Marko for laughing.

Archer Jake promo was bad. IDK who came up with the idea for this but whoever did, needs a bigger filter before approving of this shit. 

Tag Team Appreciation segment was a bit incoherent and I understood the point, with older guys leaning more towards guys with their style of wrestling. I dont understand what Tully said was so bad that they started fighting out of nowhere... then Spears punches Dax and then he sells his knee... then pops right back up and attacks Rock n Roll Express for what exactly? It all was just.. happening without any proper build to any of it and just got a bit confusing. If this is an official heel turn from FTR, it could have been done better IMO.

Mainevent was boring and Jericho botched alot. Jericho shouldn't be closing the shows... Cody vs Sky would have been a better choice or that MJF promo.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I liked it in general and this was the first time I've seen Dynamite live (I finally coughed up for FITE TV).

I think they made the right decision in putting Cody over even though there will be whining. Scorpio had a nice entrance and did kind of look like a big deal, but he is fairly vanilla and plain and I don't see why he should get the rub. The match fell below the hype JR ("this could be match of the year!") gave it and while decent, was one of the least interesting Cody title defences.

I'm more torn on Cody/Brodie. I feel like Cody's title loss is a PPV worthy event but the Dark Order has been improving somewhat and Brodie losing another title match would set him and it back. I wouldn't mind a DQ finish but AEW doesn't do DQs...

IMO, Cody looks like more of a star than ever. I understand big pushes from people in power annoy wrestling fans, but Cody deserves a spot high on the card. If he wrestled like Erik Watts then yeah, I get it, but he's a superstar.

I thought Bucks vs. DO was really good. I'm not even the biggest Bucks fan but this match was really smooth and well worked. Grayson and Uno were just faceless DO members for me some time back, but lately they have shown a lot of quality in the ring.

MJF continues to be solid gold. The best promo in the business at the moment. One of the small flaws that AEW needs to improve on - attention to detail. They announced Mox would be there, but MJF acted like he wouldn't be. Just like the other week when Darby knew he had a title shot before it was announced.

The tag title match was fine but as someone else said got a little dull towards the end. Best part was Omega going crazy and killing everyone. I can't wait for The Cleaner to return.

Tag appreciation segment was good even if a bit of a clusterf**k by the end. But I saw what they were doing, everyone playing nicey nicey to build tension. Tully's involvement was great. The seeds are now planted for FTR vs Page/Omega, FTR vs Bucks AND more work on the Horsemen angle.

Posted about the main event in another thread. Thought it was a poor match and one of the worst AEW main events I've seen. Jericho looked bloated and hungover, Cassidy isn't good enough to carry a match and has unconvincing offense. Key spots (dragon screws, finish) blown. Probably would have worked better with a real crowd. I don't get OC _but_ if he's creating interest then what I think doesn't matter. I didn't feel like it was a 'star is born' moment myself.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Underwhelmed by show considering the card but the episode just felt....... there and that is mainly due to booking, they drag what could be good matches on for too long so by the time they wrap it up your left with a feeling being a little bored and down on the match, I said it before but they need to do more bte backstage type stuff on these shows and cut the matches down in time.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Danielallen1410 said:


> i see the loud mouth Aussie has had his cage rattled.
> 
> funny how he has in depth reviews for a “bad show“ but didn’t take much in the good ones.
> 
> absokute fruit loop.


Go back to calling me the Angry Aussie please, I prefer that one.

I think I wrote some lengthy reviews about FyterFest night 1 which I thoroughly enjoyed. Would you like me to go back and find them?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Lol fuck this company.

They had Brodie Lee stealing Killer Kross's catchphrase, Cody calling himself another new nickname, half of the show was verbally felating the Young Bucks and finished it off with Orange Cassidy pinning Chris Jericho? AEW does not want to be successful. They want a place to express their creative freedom with no adults around to tell them no. 

WWE is better and they're fucking terrible too. How can any of you justify any of this shit? You're more entertained by our reactions than you are by the actual show. This company isn't any different to WWE. In fact, now that CHIKARA is done they're successfully filling the gap for a comedy wrestling company except half of the wrestling world is laughing at them, not with them.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Watching now, just wanted to say good start to the first half of the show

Young bucks getting attacked before the march was a good strategy on behalf of the dark order pity this didn't lead to a win, was a solid match, liked the ending , then kenny saying oh the bucks are the greatest tag team, pqgewas going to say them were, i 2ish this would end and soon, it can only be bucks or FTR winning at AO.

MJF'S promo about mox was money again, like the build up to there matxh at AO, should be a really good match, mox surprising him by comings out was cool, MJF sold the paradigm shift as if he had been hit with a truck!! Anyone 3lse see Tony Khan in the background smiling whilst mox gave a promo ??

Did anyone else see the tape come off matt hardys face in slow motion or was it just me?? After he was hit with the chair, they should lew e this march for AO , instead of Dynamite, then he attacks a guy who had the same clothing as sammy, it was a bit cheesy to say the least. 

Cody coming out with the nepotism family was cringe, I liked sky's entrwnce was cool, the match was good in parts, but ffs cody should be dropping, i just keep betting sick now, i really liked cody at first but come on he has had waylong enough, anyone else notice mike chioda count four on the second xross rhodes, bit of a faux paus there lol, 

Roll on the second half, ill update after lunch.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> TNT match will go either 2 ways;
> 
> i) It'll finish with Brodie & the Dark Order interfering and hammering the 2 (then 5 when Cardona/Kaz/CD try for the save) setting up
> Cody v Sky v Lee 3way for TNT title at ALL OUT & feuds for Cardona/Kaz/CD v the other Dark Order members on the Dynamites leading to AO - maybe even Cardona v a returning 10 at AO (he looked excellent before his 'injury')
> ...


Called it
No need to thank me


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

3venflow said:


> I liked it in general and this was the first time I've seen Dynamite live (I finally coughed up for FITE TV).
> 
> I think they made the right decision in putting Cody over even though there will be whining. Scorpio had a nice entrance and did kind of look like a big deal, but he is fairly vanilla and plain and I don't see why he should get the rub. The match fell below the hype JR ("this could be match of the year!") gave it and while decent, was one of the least interesting Cody title defences.
> 
> ...



Go on watchwrestling.in, its on for free, I'd never pay for a show again after getting this gem of a site.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

A very enjoyable 2 hour wrestling show, again. And I got my "Demo God" T-shirt delivered today


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The prinsssssseeeee of wressssstling, pricelessss. Cody Rhodessss.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Carter84 said:


> The prinsssssseeeee of wressssstling, pricelessss. Cody Rhodessss.


More like ‘The prick of pro wrestling‘


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Carter84 said:


> Watching now, just wanted to say good start to the first half of the show
> 
> Young bucks getting attacked before the march was a good strategy on behalf of the dark order pity this didn't lead to a win, was a solid match, liked the ending , then kenny saying oh the bucks are the greatest tag team, pqgewas going to say them were, i 2ish this would end and soon, it can only be bucks or FTR winning at AO.
> 
> ...




4 count - first one was one the boot - so, reset count was good

TK smiling in the background was funny


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Carter84 said:


> The prinsssssseeeee of wressssstling, pricelessss. Cody Rhodessss.


Dude is heeling it up - i love it


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Good show.
Finally something is happening with FTR. Great segment, Tully is aweosme.
OC vs Jericho... eh. at least it's over. I think.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Second half was OK, liked hqngman and Kenny v Jurrasic Express, kenny teasing the heel turn again. Finally FTR turn heel, now can we see them winning the titles, i cringed at that spike piledriver on morton, jezuz .

Wtf was Lance doing to jake, that was really weird.

So cody v Brodie is happening, wonder if rhodessss drops finally??

What a shit main event, really disappointed with the match.

Anyone know why we have to wait till next Saturday for the next show?? Is it down to NBA??


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Carter84 said:


> Second half was OK, liked hqngman and Kenny v Jurrasic Express, kenny teasing the heel turn again. Finally FTR turn heel, now can we see them winning the titles, i cringed at that spike piledriver on morton, jezuz .
> 
> Wtf was Lance doing to jake, that was really weird.
> 
> ...


yeah, NBA is running a Wed game / not normal


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yeah, NBA is running a Wed game / not normal



Thanks czttle, I don't watch but it was just JR kept referring to the NBA, Cheers man.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

btw, Brodie vs Cody should be pretty great.

Not sure about Brodie losing again but it's going to be a banger.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Anyone bad mouthing Mox/MJF segment. Well you need a life and need to stop nitpicking lol. If you have a problem with that segment you either bias against the product or just don't like wrestling and that's a fact.

I'm not sure who you are because I have you on ignore because you always troll the forum or have awful opinions. But just letting you know that you have issues and time to get a life. If you can't enjoy entertaining segment like that without complaining haha.


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

Cassidy looked like the geek that he is when he was fighting Jericho. I don't understand what people see in him.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

It was a decent show, more good than bad, but man was the main event underwhelming after their awesome match a month ago.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> It was a decent show, more good than bad, but man was the main event underwhelming after their awesome match a month ago.


agreed / if the ME was better it would have been a much better show


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

imthegame19 said:


> Anyone bad mouthing Mox/MJF segment. Well you need a life and need to stop nitpicking lol. If you have a problem with that segment you either bias against the product or just don't like wrestling and that's a fact.
> 
> I'm not sure who you are because I have you on ignore because you always troll the forum or have awful opinions. But just letting you know that you have issues and time to get a life. If you can't enjoy entertaining segment like that without complaining haha.



It made your top heel whos number one weapon is his intellect look like a complete moron.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Seeing as aew ignored keeping to the stipulation of best friends and the ic being banned from ringside with hager interfering, why didnt they have sammy interfere instead but then had matt hardy also come out and screw over sammy helping Jericho and instead help oc get the win by clocking Jericho which would have been fitting considering matt and Jericho's past history in aew and would have protected Jericho despite losing the match.

Then the following week or two you have matt with best friends vs sammy, jericho an pnp before all out.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What a piss poor show on almost all levels.

I am not motivated enough to even do a write-up. The only positive thing on the show I will remember is Tully reminding everyone what a good promo sounds like.

They are either just really dumb and do not know how to produce a television show or they actually think this was good. This was Vince on his worse days stuff except with smaller people.

You had middle school children being called a great tag team, Jake Roberts made a bitch, Shida being shown yet again she is the only adult female in the building, managing to end an MJF segment poorly, and an indy botchfest as your main event starring generic skinny geek #74682 and #COVIDGod.

Last night took a lot of emotional investment into the product out of it for me. They can rebuild but we all know they are going to force OC and Jericho yet again down our throats Vince style at the PPV.

Some adult somewhere needs to sit these children down and help them learn.

The only other good thing to result from this might be the epic Cornette rant tomorrow, but I think it is 50/50 he will just say it is not worth it at this point to even care.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> Some adult somewhere needs to sit these children down and help them learn.


"Nobody is writing my TV except me!"


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Or it's just a valid story telling device that's been around forever. Like there's a time and place for all types of finishes. It is, have fun getting sued lol.


Agree to disagree. I view it as a lazy scenario where the booker's don't have the balls to put somebody completely over while also being afraid of making the loser look weak. 

It's part of the reason I rarely watch the WWE anymore.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> What a piss poor show on almost all levels.
> 
> I am not motivated enough to even do a write-up. The only positive thing on the show I will remember is Tully reminding everyone what a good promo sounds like.
> 
> ...


I don’t know what I’m more excited about, Kenny’s heel turn or Cornette’s rant tomorrow


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Moxley really laid in the attack on MJF. The initial blindside clothesline was stiff, then when he threw Max into the podium he crashed in hard and then planted him on top of his head with the paradigm shift. I thought it was the segment of the night.

MJF has a petition not to ban the Paradigm Shift. Classic old school antics I always liked back in the day. 

On an aside, I think Max Friedman would be a better wrestling name than MJF in the long term. "The Mouth" Max Friedman is much more marketable.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Classic.



> *Ban Jonathan Moxley's use of The Paradigm Shift to protect All Elite Wrestling's roster*
> 
> My name is Mark Sterling. I serve as legal counsel for Maxwell Jacob Friedman. Please hear my message and continue to stand with my client through this trying time.
> 
> ...


Sign the Petition


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

AEWMoxley said:


> Classic.
> 
> 
> 
> Sign the Petition


MJF the only one taking kayfabe serious nowadays, great work!!


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

AEWMoxley said:


> Classic.
> 
> 
> 
> Sign the Petition


This is fucking gold.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Moxley really laid in the attack on MJF. The initial blindside clothesline was stiff, then when he threw Max into the podium he crashed in hard and then planted him on top of his head with the paradigm shift. I thought it was the segment of the night.
> 
> MJF has a petition not to ban the Paradigm Shift. Classic old school antics I always liked back in the day.
> 
> On an aside, I think Max Friedman would be a better wrestling name than MJF in the long term. "The Mouth" Max Friedman is much more marketable.


Agreed. MJF ran his mouth the last few weeks. MJF is the loud mouth wimpy heel character. So Mox getting his hands on him and beating his ass. Was natural next step and what fans wanted. MJF promo I didn't think was his best. But Mox coming out and post beatdown interview and how MJF reacted to beatdown was perfect.


Makes people think oh shit Moxley different animal. MJF looked like he got his butt kicked like nothing before. Next we will see MJF outsmart Moxley and gang style beat down. Good feud so far.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Jericho can say it is muscle mass all he wants... But damn he is so out of shape 

It seems that hanging out with KO at WWE wasn't a good a idea


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Bucks/Dark Order - The Spot fest was awful, Grayson looked pretty good, dont understand the DO booking at all

MJF segment-OK, not a patch on the first was it? Mox just came over as a fourth rate Stone Cold clone and unlikeable, With Jericho obviously after ruining himself Mox is number one draw? It felt more like a heel action and didnt do much for either

Matt Hardy promo - Good!

Cody/Scorpio - Allie looked nice, very quick match that couldve been a classic but booked with a weeks buildup and possibly knocked Sky back much further I hope not!

Brodie promo - Good but from cold to title shot, bad booking of BL and the Dark Order mean no-one expects a title change and youve killed Dark Oder/Lee for good

Hangman/Kenny/Jurassic Express - Not the best from any, Omegas Snapdragon is it just a botched German?

PNP segment - Am I bovvered? .Nope

FTR/Legends Segment - Yes, Really liked this even though I saw it coming

Monroe/Shida - Manga Boy jerk session

Shida promo - Decided to listen to Ultimate Warriors 1990 podcast instead

Jake/Lance segment - Yes this was brilliantly done! Top work AEW, how could you not understand the significance of this? Well done Tony ! 

Jericho/Cassidy - I recall Rock V Hurricane, Jericho v Rookie Cena, Hogan v Jaques Rougeau, Brooklyn Brawler V Triple H among the many others and the various reasons why, Pockets V Le Chub we knew what was coming didnt we? It's not a swerve, it's not clever booking to get people talking, its not worthy of mainstream news, sadly its everything that JC haters will hate-Its stupid bullshit that pokes fun of wrestlers and wrestling and makes it embarrasing.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

So according to the belt maker on his Facebook there will be a 3rd version of the tnt belt. I dont get it


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> So according to the belt maker on his Facebook there will be a 3rd version of the tnt belt. I dont get it


A back up of the new version or completely different style?

Hangman's disco theme 






Just had a quick look on the facebook page. The creator wanted to add a globe to the backdrop but TNT said no as they would have to file new trademarks. I really like the belt either way.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

AEW_19 said:


> Just had a quick look on the facebook page. The creator wanted to add a globe to the backdrop but TNT said no as they would have to file new trademarks. I really like the belt either way.


i think its unque with just silver circle behind it. a globe im sure would be epic but its busy enough


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> So according to the belt maker on his Facebook there will be a 3rd version of the tnt belt. I dont get it


Maybe they make one simpler than the original LOL. Plain red strap with a TNT sticker on it?


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

For me the only real standout was MJF/Mox, and the Omega/Hangman match. Any time I see Stunt getting hammered is all good with me.

Where was Cage and Lucha bros?

I almost spit out my beer when I saw fucking REY FENIX of all guys was on Dark FFS. One of the most impressive guys they have and he's not on the main show?


----------



## HangmanPage (Aug 11, 2020)

yeahbaby! said:


> For me the only real standout was MJF/Mox, and the Omega/Hangman match. Any time I see Stunt getting hammered is all good with me.
> 
> Where was Cage and Lucha bros?
> 
> I almost spit out my beer when I saw fucking REY FENIX of all guys was on Dark FFS. One of the most impressive guys they have and he's not on the main show?


The Death Triangle should be put in a rocket and shot to the next universe. Imagine this Eurpoean-Hispanic heel faction that is just ruthless and aggressive.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

MJF'S petition feckin hell, pissin myself laughing, he is money!!

Death triangle are too!!


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

Carter84 said:


> MJF'S petition feckin hell, pissin myself laughing, he is money!!
> 
> Death triangle are too!!


It's amazing how good MJF's promo skills are for a guy still in his early 20's. AEW needs to sign him up long term and keep him away from the WWE because you know as soon as that contract is up, WWE will have a nice offer waiting.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

sjm76 said:


> It's amazing how good MJF's promo skills are for a guy still in his early 20's. AEW needs to sign him up long term and keep him away from the WWE because you know as soon as that contract is up, WWE will have a nice offer waiting.


Your bang on there, he is money written all over him!! Do you reckon he will get the strap off mox??


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

sjm76 said:


> It's amazing how good MJF's promo skills are for a guy still in his early 20's. AEW needs to sign him up long term and keep him away from the WWE because you know as soon as that contract is up, WWE will have a nice offer waiting.


They signed him to 5 year deal last year. MJF isn't going to be FA until 2024.



Carter84 said:


> Your bang on there, he is money written all over him!! Do you reckon he will get the strap off mox??


Hes legit main event talent. But he needs more time at the top. Before they will hand over the keys to him and give him the title. 


I think the fact that MJF was having feuds with Jungle Boy and Billy Gunn. Before they put him in title picture. Makes it pretty obvious that he's not going to win title now. That's not how AEW builds up their guys to be champions. In WWE sure they might do something like that. 


But it would be shocking to see it in AEW. If be was gonna have title put on him. We would have seen him do something bigger at Double or Nothing or Fyter Fest. Think of it this way. Would Moxley, Cody, Jericho, Omega or Page get put in those spots on two big shows? Yes Jericho has done stuff with Orange Cassidy but they also have turned it into main event level feud. It was treated as mid card stuff. So that tells me MJF isn't quite there yet and this show is trying to boost him up with those guys. But they will wanna build him up in top guy tier for a bit. Before they put title on him. Personally either Omega or Page will be the one to beat Moxley.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The whole reason of putting Omega and Page together was to build that history for Page in high profile matchups. When he is ready to be champion, you have a long-term storyline of Page being the lone wolf of the Elite finally stepping to the forefront to dethrone Kenny as they company’s Ace extraordinaire. 

Kenny can’t carry the work rate forever, so that is going to fall on Page sooner or later.

Tanahashi is to Okada, what Kenny will be to Hangman.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

bdon said:


> The whole reason of putting Omega and Page together was to build that history for Page in high profile matchups. When he is ready to be champion, you have a long-term storyline of Page being the lone wolf of the Elite finally stepping to the forefront to dethrone Kenny as they company’s Ace extraordinaire.
> 
> Kenny can’t carry the work rate forever, so that is going to fall on Page sooner or later.
> 
> Tanahashi is to Okada, what Kenny will be to Hangman.


I don't know that Page could learn anything from the spot guy but anyways... 😁


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

This show was trash. Apart from Mox MJF.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Fair play to Brian Last on his call about Justin Roberts

AEW has actually succeeded here

Actually suceeded in someone who annoys me more than Marko Stunt

Please get Melissa Santos or anyone, even Pockets or Janela to do Ring announcing just not this shitehawk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Since Warnermedia owns hbo and hbo already has a large tv subscription base. And now that HBO max is its own stand alone streaming platform that will for sure gain more people. Do you think if AEW is doing well in 3 years hbo might start adding live sports live? Its going to happen one day as tv continues to decline.

I think that would be a huge move, of course not now but they could have it live on both platforms


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Who in chocolate Christ is Brian Last?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> I don't know that Page could learn anything from the spot guy but anyways... 😁


You might want to start paying more attention to Page’s matches. He’s become very, very formulaic in them. Hot tag, forearm, big boot, springboard clothesline on an opponent on the apron, catch the opponent midair, fall away slam, slingshot cross body to the floor, back into the ring for a basement clothesline.

I can’t wait for these two to go back to singles action.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

bdon said:


> You might want to start paying more attention to Page’s matches. He’s become very, very formulaic in them. Hot tag, forearm, big boot, springboard clothesline on an opponent on the apron, catch the opponent midair, fall away slam, slingshot cross body to the floor, back into the ring for a basement clothesline.
> 
> I can’t wait for these two to go back to singles action.


I was just teasing cause I know you like Omega. 

But I definitely agree with that. Page's work has become very formulatic. I'm not a fan of the consecutive moves either. I think Page and Omega together started out great but they have become so predictable, their finishes are usually the least suspenseful of any other tag matches outthere. And I have no idea why they do it like this. It's like they always force themselves to end it on their usual finish when they could be more creative.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> I was just teasing cause I know you like Omega.
> 
> But I definitely agree with that. Page's work has become very formulatic. I'm not a fan of the consecutive moves either. I think Page and Omega together started out great but they have become so predictable, their finishes are usually the least suspenseful of any other tag matches outthere. And I have no idea why they do it like this. It's like they always force themselves to end it on their usual finish when they could be more creative.


Callback.

They’re going to drop the titles with Page or Kenny, likely Page, messing up the Last Call and nailing Kenny with a Buckshot Lariat much like they did the last time they lost as a tandem vs Lucha Bros.

And that is when Kenny is going to flip shit, or well, that’s how I would do it. That is the progression of the story being told.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

bdon said:


> Callback.
> 
> They’re going to drop the titles with Page or Kenny, likely Page, messing up the Last Call and nailing Kenny with a Buckshot Lariat much like they did the last time they lost as a tandem vs Lucha Bros.
> 
> And that is when Kenny is going to flip shit, or well, that’s how I would do it. That is the progression of the story being told.


Yea I know but first that doesn't mean they have to do the same finish all the time even though they plan to end this that way. (I mean in the span of 30 matches, they could do other finishes). Secondly, it is too predictable at this point. Everybody is looking for it. You even hear Tony saying "oh nooo" often in fear that Page lariats Omega. They foreshadow way too much.


----------

